# July 3rd Summer Update Discussion Thread



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276138073118523392
we was like AAAAAAH


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

the summer update has just been announced and diving will be returning!






how’re we all feeling about this?


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 25, 2020)

xara said:


> the summer update has just been announced and diving will be returning!
> 
> View attachment 278642
> 
> you can watch accompanying video either on tom nook’s twitter or likely on one of nintendo’s social media accounts!



Diving is back! This is great news!

I saw the mermaid set making a return!


----------



## Ganucci (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes!!!!! This is great this is exciting I can't wait to dive and catch sea creatures and give Pascal everything he wants and also Gulliver why are you sometimes a pirate.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 25, 2020)

While I'm excited for a new update, ugh diving LOL. I hope the mechanics of it are better than what they were in NL. I did not like diving there.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 25, 2020)

edit: orginal thread I posted to was merged... ignore this I guess.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

i expected more but i'll take it *cough*brewster*cough*... the slow roll outs will KILL me  

edit: ok now that i took that in i'm excited for pascal. i guess cafe won't be coming until fall-ish? which is more appropriate but a bummer


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

Wow I didn't know! I'm so excited to watch it! Diving is a really fitting update for the season too.

Edit: I just watched it, wow, two summer updates?! This is amazing!


----------



## Reploid (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes! This is excellent news! This will make some people very happy.


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Yay! I'm getting a bit excited now!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

I just saw the mermaid set and Pascal I'm a bit excited for those


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2020)

I've merged the couple of threads made on this topic and edited the title to be more informative / highlight it as the main discussion thread for this update. If you see anymore duplicate threads please report them and I'll get those merged in also, thanks.


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

i’m so hyped for pascal to come back - he’s one of my favourite npcs


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 25, 2020)

Finally! I knew July had to be about diving. I wonder what Gulliver is up to?


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 25, 2020)

DIVING! I'm not a fan of giving but super cool to see it return!

Anyone else wonder where we get the wet suits from? Also I live how they look in this game, I hated how they made our characters look pudgy in NL.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m a little hyped now, especially with another update coming in early August! It’s nice and all buuut, we NEED quality of life changes now. If you’re gonna show us crafting, maybe show us the quality of life changes there as well?


----------



## Altarium (Jun 25, 2020)

omg they seem to have improved the diving mechanic, I love how it looks


----------



## Amilee (Jun 25, 2020)

im so excited


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

CAN WE TALK ABOUT THE MERMAID SERIES COMING BACK


----------



## Altarium (Jun 25, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> CAN WE TALK ABOUT THE MERMAID SERIES COMING BACK


it will look so good combined with the shell series customized to pink or pearl, we're ascending!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 25, 2020)

Altarium said:


> it will look so good combined with the shell series customized to pink or pearl, we're ascending!



This is what I am planning for too!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jun 25, 2020)

Glad the swimming and diving feature is back, but Imagine doing those when it's Winter for Southern Hemisphere islands lol


----------



## Babo (Jun 25, 2020)

Yea still mad. Diving update in winter for southern hemisphere.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 25, 2020)

I just seen it on Twitter and oh my gosh I'm so excited!


----------



## ZackFair77 (Jun 25, 2020)

Glad Im in the north! Damn the coming update looks sweet scuffin’!


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 25, 2020)

Ahhh I'm so excited! But now I wonder what's gonna be in the august update


----------



## Reploid (Jun 25, 2020)

If I recall, you couldn't actually swim underwater in NL? You dove down to get something but only when an exclamation mark popped up, right?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I hope jellyfish are catchable and not a hazard this time.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

Altarium said:


> it will look so good combined with the shell series customized to pink or pearl, we're ascending!



i get so hyped up with familiar faces & furniture returning, it just feels nostalgic
this is so exciting to me more than the bunny or even the wedding items, because with the new horizons aesthetic, the mermaid series actually fits. and this is something i can display and would have use for off season.



nerfeddude said:


> Ahhh I'm so excited! But now I wonder what's gonna be in the august update



i can't think of anything either.....


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

hope this restores my will to play the game, better be good


----------



## voltairenism (Jun 25, 2020)

THE MERMAID SET LOOKS SO GOOD!!
i wonder what we are getting from gulliver


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 25, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i can't think of anything either.....



Fireworks, based on the background.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jun 25, 2020)

I liked it! But it feels very underwhelming :/ no events for July? No Brewster yet?


----------



## bebebese (Jun 25, 2020)

I wonder if Gulliver's pirate get-up means some of the pirate furniture is returning? Particularly the shop's helm item, I find it odd that the ship wallpaper and flooring exist in NH, but no helm! I miss the jolly roger flag, too. It'd be neat for Gulliver to have "seasonal" items of his own.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> THE MERMAID SET LOOKS SO GOOD!!
> i wonder what we are getting from gulliver



i haven't even gotten HALF of what i was supposed to get from him so i don't know what to feel about this lol
like where's brewster? i'm ok with iced coffee.. those pumpkin spice latte fall event they're thinking of can wait


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> Yea still mad. Diving update in winter for southern hemisphere.



Yeah... even though I am in the northern hemisphere I still feel bad for players in the southern hemisphere who seem to get screwed over by the developers in this game. You guys should have definitely gotten your own little update as well.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 25, 2020)

MERMAID SERIES
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

diving looks interesting, hard to pick out mechanics from looking and not necessarily playing it to see.

why is gulliver a pirate now

and not sure how I feel about the slow rollouts still... well, guess I'll be playing a bit when it comes out c:


----------



## Rosch (Jun 25, 2020)

AAAAHHH! It's been expected but finally diving is back! The museum doesn't really need an expansion since they could just mix them in as seen in the trailer.

And it's cool Pascal is back! I thought they would introduce a new character. It also cool and interesting that the mermaid set is given to him.

Gulliver dressed as a pirate could mean the pirate set (originally from Pascal) is returning too. But I wonder how it would work with his default souvenirs.

I wish it was July 3rd already.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> Glad the swimming and diving feature is back, but Imagine doing those when it's Winter for Southern Hemisphere islands lol





Babo said:


> Yea still mad. Diving update in winter for southern hemisphere.





NatsumiSummer said:


> Yeah... even though I am in the northern hemisphere I still feel bad for players in the southern hemisphere who seem to get screwed over by the developers in this game. You guys should have definitely gotten your own little update as well.



oh right. i haven't thought about that. then they definitely could have given diving AND coffee this time around!!!


----------



## Babo (Jun 25, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> Yeah... even though I am in the northern hemisphere I still feel bad for players in the southern hemisphere who seem to get screwed over by the developers in this game. You guys should have definitely gotten your own little update as well.


Everything in southern hemisphere just feels idiotic at this point. When its summer we celebrate....christmas? What? it doesnt make sense anymore ;-;



Underneath The Stars said:


> oh right. i haven't thought about that. then they definitely could have given diving AND coffee this time around!!!


ikr! At least give brewster!


----------



## loveclove (Jun 25, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> Glad the swimming and diving feature is back, but Imagine doing those when it's Winter for Southern Hemisphere islands lol


I was wondering that myself... 


NatsumiSummer said:


> Yeah... even though I am in the northern hemisphere I still feel bad for players in the southern hemisphere who seem to get screwed over by the developers in this game. You guys should have definitely gotten your own little update as well.


Couldn't agree more  why did they do 2 hemispheres not to give some attention to the south


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mermaid set omg! I do wonder what is the materials needed though, do them come from diving perhaps? 
I am excited to see how many sea creatures and how they are placed in the museum!   
August update...maybe something related to fireworks show? Though at the moment I cannot think of anything that can be added into both summer and winter for NH and SH players.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> Everything in southern hemisphere just feels idiotic at this point. When its summer we celebrate....christmas? What? it doesnt make sense anymore ;-;
> 
> 
> ikr! At least give brewster!



How does Christmas during the summer not make sense for the southern hemisphere? It has always been during the summer for them.


----------



## effluo (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m excited for some new things to do! I still wish we could see underwater. Look at some coral reefs and stuff.


----------



## Envy (Jun 25, 2020)

Interesting they're keeping silent about August.

Also I wonder what the updated Gulliver does. Does this mean the return of the furniture he gave in NL that we don't have (seeing as not all were included in NH)? That's neat.


----------



## Babo (Jun 25, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> How does Christmas during the summer not make sense for the southern hemisphere? It has always been during the summer for them.


Yes but...I dont want to play real life in animal crossing


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

Hydrangea028 said:


> Mermaid set omg! I do wonder what is the materials needed though, do them come from diving perhaps?
> I am excited to see how many sea creatures and how they are placed in the museum!
> August update...maybe something related to fireworks show? Though at the moment I cannot think of anything that can be added into both summer and winter for NH and SH players.



probably the summer shells as well? idk if they will bring new shells. probably from diving.
i have stacks of stacks of summer shells though, it'll be good if i could use for that


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 25, 2020)

NEW UPDATE LETS GOOOOOO!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

I'm sorry, I am very excited


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> Yes but...I dont want to play real life in animal crossing



Some people do. That is why when you start your island you have a choice between northern and southern hemisphere. I have a bunch of friends who live in Australia, and they all chose Southern Hemisphere for their islands, because they wanted them to feel more connected to their real life. And I know a few of them are disappointed with how Nintendo has been handling updates to this game, since they feel left out in regards to new activities feeling fitting for their islands.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 25, 2020)

The August update can't just be Fireworks. I think it's too small of an update to even separate that for it's own announcement.

I'm hoping for Brewster and Gyroids. Or maybe a new island to visit that has Tortimer or Kapp'n.


----------



## pup (Jun 25, 2020)

PASCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL

i’m so glad diving will make its return too. i need more critters to catch.  this is super exciting.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 25, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> How does Christmas during the summer not make sense for the southern hemisphere? It has always been during the summer for them.


Yeah, I agree, Christmas in the winter is what would feel wrong to me when everything in the game is according to real life


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 25, 2020)

I AM FREAKING OUT SO BADLY
I MISSED DIVING SO MUCH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Heyden (Jun 25, 2020)

I missed you Pascal


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 25, 2020)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Emmsey (Jun 25, 2020)

Wahooooooo!!! Swimming and diving was always one of my favourite parts and I am totally in love with the little flourish it looks like they have added this time around! Can't wait!


----------



## Venn (Jun 25, 2020)

So excited! I also like how we can do a flip going into the ocean now rather than just fall into the ocean like we did in New Leaf.


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 25, 2020)

That flip thoughhh. Looks like it will be a pretty decent update. Always loved the garden eels at the real aquarium so this ought to be a nice addition C: Hype! (also this explains why gulliver deserted temporarily I guess??)


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jun 25, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> That flip thoughhh. Looks like it will be a pretty decent update. Always loved the garden eels at the real aquarium so this ought to be a nice addition C: Hype! (also this explains why gulliver deserted temporarily I guess??)



He was kidnapped by Somali Pirates!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 25, 2020)

im so excited about the mermaid series  
it will go perfectly with my tropical themed island, maybe i'll create a little mermaid/secret cove on the beach


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 25, 2020)

THE MERMAID SET!!!! looks so good!
I'm so hyped!!!!
I wonder what Gulliver's gonna give us! 
And the other update too! I'm so happy


----------



## Shyria (Jun 25, 2020)

Rosch said:


> The August update can't just be Fireworks. I think it's too small of an update to even separate that for it's own announcement.
> 
> I'm hoping for Brewster and Gyroids. Or maybe a new island to visit that has Tortimer or Kapp'n.



 I mean let's not forget the Museum Day event, I don't believe in "too small of an update" anymore haha.

Tortimer island with games and new fruits would be amazing.

I'm SUPER PUMPED for this update as I just got into NL and I'm obsessed with the diving/island game rn.
It also kinda restore my faith that everything-ish from previous games that seemed weird to be left out in NH will for sure make a come back as an update. 

Excited for July!!! 
It also makes me want to get back to decorating as I was in a creative dry spell but my beaches are still so bare.... I need to change that before diving arrives!
I hate to admit it but Nintendo seem to be playing it well...


----------



## loveclove (Jun 25, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> That flip thoughhh. Looks like it will be a pretty decent update. Always loved the garden eels at the real aquarium so this ought to be a nice addition C: Hype! (also this explains why gulliver deserted temporarily I guess??)


I had him yesterday at my island, did he?


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 25, 2020)

mermaid furniture  will finally be forced to decorate my basement


----------



## Babo (Jun 25, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> Some people do. That is why when you start your island you have a choice between northern and southern hemisphere. I have a bunch of friends who live in Australia, and they all chose Southern Hemisphere for their islands, because they wanted them to feel more connected to their real life. And I know a few of them are disappointed with how Nintendo has been handling updates to this game, since they feel left out in regards to new activities feeling fitting for their islands.


i dont get the way theyve been handling updates. It feels like its been so one sided for northern hemisphere since release. 
and i just really wanted to play where christmas was actually in winter


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 25, 2020)

Diving is nice!
I was expecting a bit more though.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> i dont get the way theyve been handling updates. It feels like its been so one sided for northern hemisphere since release.
> and i just really wanted to play where christmas was actually in winter


i feel you babo


----------



## Meira (Jun 25, 2020)

Omg so excited! Wonder what Gulliver is up to


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 25, 2020)

YES! I’m so glad diving is back! And the mermaid set!


----------



## Catharina (Jun 25, 2020)

I was worried that diving  would look weird in acnh  ( the water looks different etc) but it looks so good and the jump is so cute ;o; also its so cool that you can look from a different perspective!


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> i dont get the way theyve been handling updates. It feels like its been so one sided for northern hemisphere since release.
> and i just really wanted to play where christmas was actually in winter



I agree... the updates have been very one-sided since release, and you can. I am not saying you can't. I am just saying that you shouldn't say that it makes 0 sense for Christmas to be during the Summer especially for southern hemisphere players, since there are people who are from the southern hemisphere that play this game that do want to enjoy Christmas when it normally falls for them.. which is during the summer.


----------



## Aliya (Jun 25, 2020)

While I hated diving in new leaf, I’m really excited about all of this!

I kinda hope with Pirate Gulliver that they either let two NPC’s visit a day or if he just takes the place of regular Gulliver in the summer so we can still get Redd semi frequently lol


----------



## Shyria (Jun 25, 2020)

I do feel for the Southern hemisphere people, although I think it's understandable that they couldn't release separate updates for each hemisphere. They could have gone with "theme less" updates though so you guys wouldn't feel like missing out as much. 

But I mean it's already an improvement in itself to be able to chose and play in the hemisphere you live in, if it feels too weird you can still chose to play in the Northern hemisphere...

Also it's killing me that they'd release furniture 
sets by sets like that. I get it. I'm happy to see they're adding more. But it's killing me.


----------



## Babo (Jun 25, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> I agree... the updates have been very one-sided since release, and you can. I am not saying you can't. I am just saying that you shouldn't say that it makes 0 sense for Christmas to be during the Summer especially for southern hemisphere players, since there are people who are from the southern hemisphere that play this game that do want to enjoy Christmas when it normally falls for them.. which is during the summer.


ok yes, i get your point lol. it made no sense to me because thats what christmas has always been portrayed to me as. i understand that some people do want to enjoy christmas in summer but my statement wasnt directed towards anyone tho. All I was really saying is I just really want christmas in winter but being on a southern hemisphere island doesnt allow me to do that, plus the lack of updates tailored for southern hemisphere doesnt help. Im getting off topic so im gonna stop now. :/


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

Shyria said:


> Also it's killing me that they'd release furniture
> sets by sets like that. I get it. I'm happy to see they're adding more. But it's killing me.



exactly why i said the slow roll out will kill me   

i can't wait to get the rococo set by october and sweets by february 2021


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Jun 25, 2020)

My July gets better and better! I've never been one to have hang ups about the slow release of furniture, so I'm just happy to see something more to collect. Like others, I hope the diving mechanics are an improvement on NL. Just when I was beginning to get bored of the game they drop an update!


----------



## Baroque (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm losing it over here man, holy crap.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 25, 2020)

I hated diving in NL. And this update made me roll my eyes. lets see if i hate is as much as in the previous game. hope not.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 25, 2020)

This is the BEST news to wake up too!! Finally an update that's great!! Mermaid series is back, diving and swimming is back and with cuter animations!! YAAAS!!! I'm excited for the summer update #2 too!!


----------



## Unaware (Jun 25, 2020)

While I'm really excited about the update, something about the 'summer update' while my island is covered in snow and everyone is enjoying the winter scares me. I don't think putting on a swimsuit and jumping into the -40º celsius water and dive into it is the most... sane idea? I'd rather my villagers not become a bunch of ice statues :[

Jokes aside, the seasonal updates feel like a big oversight considering the southern hemisphere.. exists. It feels like blatantly ignoring the fact that half the planet is not currently experiencing summer while making the summer update. I'd rather there be updates more spread out but with more content for both sides (Instead of two summer updates, maybe part 2 could have been the winter update for us), however with the current state of the world I think it's ultimately forgivable, and i'm looking forward for part 2 and becoming a human popsicle while diving for treasure and seaweeds.


----------



## nammie (Jun 25, 2020)

I expected diving to make a come back in July so that wasnt a surprise, but pascal and uh... pirate gulliver def were LOL

Really hope they stabilize this game more with this update too though  (i.e. fix the frame rate dropping issue)


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 25, 2020)

So many good news!! Diving is back and looks like fireworks will be back too!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 25, 2020)

Unaware said:


> While I'm really excited about the update, something about the 'summer update' while my island is covered in snow and everyone is enjoying the winter scares me. I don't think putting on a swimsuit and jumping into the -40º celsius water and dive into it is the most... sane idea? I'd rather my villagers not become a bunch of ice statues :[
> 
> Jokes aside, the seasonal updates feel like a big oversight considering the southern hemisphere.. exists. It feels like blatantly ignoring the fact that half the planet is not currently experiencing summer while making the summer update. I'd rather there be updates more spread out but with more content for both sides (Instead of two summer updates, maybe part 2 could have been the winter update for us), however with the current state of the world I think it's ultimately forgivable, and i'm looking forward for part 2 and becoming a human popsicle while diving for treasure and seaweeds.


your comment made me laugh so hard with the popsicle jokes. <3 aha


----------



## Marzipan (Jun 25, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> Yeah... even though I am in the northern hemisphere I still feel bad for players in the southern hemisphere who seem to get screwed over by the developers in this game. You guys should have definitely gotten your own little update as well.


I‘m sure most sales are in the Northern hemisphere


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 25, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i expected more but i'll take it *cough*brewster*cough*... the slow roll outs will KILL me
> 
> edit: ok now that i took that in i'm excited for pascal. i guess cafe won't be coming until fall-ish? which is more appropriate but a bummer


I also felt like that, I’m upset I have to wait to have Brewster back BUT I feel more positive about seeing him later on in the year  I can picture myself now walking around in the autumn air holding my fresh brew


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 25, 2020)

as a player since new leaf, this diving and mermaid furniture update is kinda boring...we already got that in new leaf so why not something not in new leaf?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm excited for this update, was hoping to have Brewster back, but I'm happy to have diving back and everything else.
Plus, I'm curious about what August will hold!


----------



## N e s s (Jun 25, 2020)

Just give me the roost man


----------



## SheepMareep (Jun 25, 2020)

I am so happy to see a returning furniture set!!! This makes me feel a lot better about all of the old sets returning as well as having some new ones added in. 

Sadly I think Brewster will be a northern hemisphere autumn or winter event due to the warm drinks. But hopefully we at least get a summer festival again where redd has his own little stall with treats!!!!


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 25, 2020)

A little part of me hopes we can design wetsuits, but I doubt it.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 25, 2020)

I can not wait, it looks like a really good update


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> Everything in southern hemisphere just feels idiotic at this point. When its summer we celebrate....christmas? What? it doesnt make sense anymore ;-;
> 
> 
> ikr! At least give brewster!


If you southern hemisphere got a Brewster update I’d be restarting my island again  
I know where you’re coming from though. It’s abit strange, but maybe once they’ve rolled all the major updates out they might change the seasonal dates round so it makes sense depending on what hemisphere you selected maybe?


----------



## OLoveLy (Jun 25, 2020)

So happy that the diving is back for the summer time ! 
I can't wait to see what Gulliver have to offer this time.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jun 25, 2020)

To those of you saying this isn't enough, it's fairly obvious to me at least that they would have liked to have had the update release completed, like with the April update all of the content between April-June was ready to go, but with COVID this has obviously halted their speed a fair bit. You're still going to get the content, but they have probably just had to split it up because the August-September content just wasn't ready to go yet. It's only a month to wait.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 25, 2020)

Pascal was so chill, and I’m so happy we get to dive again! It was a really cool feature in new leaf. But I have to wonder... does anyone think that we would be able to dive off cliffs we terraformed?


----------



## Babo (Jun 25, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> If you southern hemisphere got a Brewster update I’d be restarting my island again
> I know where you’re coming from though. It’s abit strange, but maybe once they’ve rolled all the major updates out they might change the seasonal dates round so it makes sense depending on what hemisphere you selected maybe?


 I sure hope so Lol! Or maybe once they roll out all the major updates they could keep it as is! Then it would make more sense   Because then every season gets something!


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 25, 2020)

Does anybody think that the August update might include vegetables...? Seems fitting to introduce planting crops in the summer.


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes!!!! Diving, Pascal, and the mermaid set...  I didn't expect Pascal to be back. Makes me hopeful for all the other npcs.

And such a cute and fun jump into the water!


----------



## DaviddivaD (Jun 25, 2020)

Diving's back, cool. Pascal's back, cool. But I was expecting Tortimor Island to come back to give us more activities for multiplayer. As it stands besides trading, multiplayer is useless.

People also want Brewster. 

I know it's a free update and I'm grateful but I was expecting a little bit more. 

Also what about crafting multiple DIYs at the same time? Or being able to buy more than one type of clothes in the Able Sisters dressing room?

Guess we can hope for the August update.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 25, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Pascal was so chill, and I’m so happy we get to dive again! It was a really cool feature in new leaf. But I have to wonder... does anyone think that we would be able to dive off cliffs we terraformed?


You could dive off a cliff in NL. It'd be pretty cool to dive off of the peninsula as that's the only spot I think would work.


----------



## JellyLu (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm honestly really excited! I loved diving in New Leaf and the graphics in NH make it look even better! Pascal has always been a favorite too  ❣ 

Plus, since my birthday is in the beginning of July this feels like a birthday present from Nintendo


----------



## Romaki (Jun 25, 2020)

Hooray, the second update better include tropical fruit! But omg the mermaid items are back.


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 25, 2020)

I didn't care about diving at all, but it looks like it will be fun! I am super curious about pirate Gulliver. Really excited for Pascal. However, I think that in about a week people will be over diving and back to complaining about how there isn't anything to do in the game and still complaining about furniture.

I feel like there are two options here. The virus pushed back the release dates a bit or they are planning on dripping out content one month at a time. I just feel like they should release a road map and let us in on the secret. They don't even have to tell us what is in it. Just tell us when they think the updates will happen and if it is once a month then at least people will know.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 25, 2020)

GAAAAHHH MERMAID FURNITURE BACK OMG


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 25, 2020)

SuperiorTech said:


> You could dive off a cliff in NL. It'd be pretty cool to dive off of the peninsula as that's the only spot I think would work.


Yeah, you can also terraform cliffs up on to shore in a few select islands (mine includes), so I’m curious to see if you can dive into the water off of there! Either way, I can’t wait for the update to come out.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 25, 2020)

Summ3rain said:


> Does anybody think that the August update might include vegetables...? Seems fitting to introduce planting crops in the summer.


I'm hoping for vegetables. I know a lot of people don't care for the idea and consider it pointless but I think more is always good in a game that's accused for having a lack of content.


----------



## milesyoboi (Jun 25, 2020)

Personally am excited for the diving, sucks it is not everything at once but honestly I do not mind! I bet in August we will get brewsters since itll come in time for fall.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 25, 2020)

DIVING AND THE MERMAID SERIES


!!!!!!!!!!!!

this is all I’ve ever wanted! Can’t wait to see what update #2 is. I hope it’s vegetable gardening.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 25, 2020)

Summ3rain said:


> Does anybody think that the August update might include vegetables...? Seems fitting to introduce planting crops in the summer.


Ok I'm starting to get real sad I didn't choose the northern hemisphere


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Jun 25, 2020)

Glad to see diving is back! I guess with updates they’ll continue to make it a more complete game. I bet Brewster in the fall too...that will actually be pretty neat.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 25, 2020)

It would be very cool if August brought something new, I don't want the entire first year to be mostly about things that are expected.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 25, 2020)

This is was great to see after the disaster that was Pokemon’s announcement yesterday, Animal Crossing really be coming through!

While I never batted an eye at the Mermaid set before, it’s awesome that it came back and it’s looking amazing! I’m happy for everyone excited for it. I’m most happy about seeing Pascal and can’t wait to start catching underwater creatures again. With every confirmation of early datamines there are, the more hope that farming made the final cut, I hope it’s included in wave 2, chances are though it’s probably something for later in year 2 or 3.

Also, it makes sense why they are only doing updates that follow North Hemisphere, if they did for both we’d have a year’s worth of updates in only 6 months. While that would benefit all of us, doubt that’s what they want, having decided to roll them out slowly like this.


----------



## Magus (Jun 25, 2020)

OMG I'm so happy, I love Pascal he's my favorite NPC


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank the lord... This was one feature I wanted them to add the most. It's crazy it didn't already come with the game, but hey I won't complain at this point. Just glad it's back.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 25, 2020)

glad my bud pascal is back


----------



## hopeworld (Jun 25, 2020)

I really hope there's cute or customisable wetsuits


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 25, 2020)

Oh mai gad!
Wait, is the second update going to focus on fireworks and festivals? Just speculating because of that ending!


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm not really as excited over this update as everyone else. They're really just giving us things that already existed to begin with in NL. A lot of people are bored with the game and have been moving away from it because of lack of things to do. I hoped that a summer update would have come with an event or two instead of pirate Gulliver who'll probably be as common as Redd appearances. Mermaid furniture we also already had.

I was hoping they'd add more things to do for multiplayer, which is still super lacking. Adding little things is nice, but I worry for the longevity of the game at this rate. Drip-feed content like this only works for so long. Of course I'm glad features of NL are back, but I still feel disappointed. Instead of new exciting things, they're just finishing the game to completion (in my eyes) masked under the guise of updates.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 25, 2020)

This looks like a fun update! I admit that I really didn’t care for the Mermaid set in New Leaf but I look forward to seeing its New Horizons glow up. Plus, I know lots of folks were missing it so I’m happy for them!

The diving though really excites me! New museum donations are great, and if we can display some of our catches in our homes, that gets me hyped! Plus the ability to dive gives me new inspo for decorating outdoor areas.

Not sure about what the Gulliver update entails beyond a costume change. Hopefully, new items. And maybe some new dialogue? “Brother from another rudder” was cute but, Gulliver, you gotta keep your routine fresh.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm happy for an update, but this is too little. while bringing back Diving and Pascal is nice, you have to realize that Leif and Redd came on April 23rd(I believe). it's been 2 months, and this is a rather small update. and the next update comes out from a month from now. I understand it may be hard during quarantine, but I feel this game was rushed to be released rather than perfected.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 25, 2020)

The Mermaid furniture looks really good! I wonder when the updates that come out for the game will be actual new content rather than just re-adding content from New Leaf.


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 25, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> I'm not really as excited over this update as everyone else. They're really just giving us things that already existed to begin with in NL. A lot of people are bored with the game and have been moving away from it because of lack of things to do. I hoped that a summer update would have come with an event or two instead of pirate Gulliver who'll probably be as common as Redd appearances. Mermaid furniture we also already had.
> 
> I was hoping they'd add more things to do for multiplayer, which is still super lacking. Adding little things is nice, but I worry for the longevity of the game at this rate. Drip-feed content like this only works for so long. Of course I'm glad features of NL are back, but I still feel disappointed. Instead of new exciting things, they're just finishing the game to completion (in my eyes) masked under the guise of updates.



I relate

If this is all they have to keep the hype going I'm not sure its gonna work


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 25, 2020)

MERMAID SET MERMAID SET MERMAID SET


----------



## mandsara (Jun 25, 2020)

I feel minigames comiing sooooooooooooooon aaa


----------



## Polilla (Jun 25, 2020)

I am so excited, love all the updates, I know some people keep complaining about the game and that they have nothing to do, but how can Nintendo keep up with a lot of people with more Than normal free time because of Corona... I think they are doing a good job considering all things going on in the world.


----------



## Stam (Jun 25, 2020)

New horizons is my first AC game so i have the following question: Do the swim/diving feature stays forever or will we be able to only do it for the summer update? Based on previous games obviously.


----------



## Undies (Jun 25, 2020)

Super hyped to have more content; kinda was hoping Brewster's Cafe would be in the next update tho. Us non Summer people need warm coffee to warm up in the snow, and well diving will just give us hyperthermia haha.


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm so excited for this update!!! 
that jumping dive is so cute, and Pascal returning with mermaid furniture?? AHHHHH yay! 
I'm SO going to use this furniture on my beach c: 
I wonder what will come for august!


----------



## Solio (Jun 25, 2020)

Stam said:


> New horizons is my first AC game so i have the following question: Do the swim/diving feature stays forever or will we be able to only do it for the summer update? Based on previous games obviously.


Based on previous games, you'll be able to dive all year as long as you have a wetsuit. There will be different creatures to catch, depending on the season, too.


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jun 25, 2020)

I hope Gulliver will still be giving out the old items, I want to decorate Ankha's garden and I only ever get hat type things from him...

I think diving will be fun and I'm happy to have more things to add to the museum.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 25, 2020)

Stam said:


> New horizons is my first AC game so i have the following question: Do the swim/diving feature stays forever or will we be able to only do it for the summer update? Based on previous games obviously.



It’ll stay forever. There’s sea creatures that come in different months like bugs and fish do.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 25, 2020)

weeeee the mermaid set


----------



## Crash (Jun 25, 2020)

im super super excited about swimming coming back but.... what if villagers could swim


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 25, 2020)

I like this update but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't more excited for the August one.  I know this is most likely me reading too much in to it but those fireworks in the Wave 2 announcement pop up screen.... summer fireworks event returning? Yes please. I always loved the vibes of the summer firework festivals in NL.

Anyway back to this update...
Very good to see they are bringing back old sets. Mermaid is returning and I have a feeling Gulliver will now be dropping the pirate "set". It was never a real set but there were a good chunk of pirate items. 

Diving is neat. More stuff to collect. I was never the biggest fan but hey, more things to do.

I do have a minor problem with the update... it feels like this is definitely geared towards Northern Hemisphere. I can't help but wonder how left out Southern Hemisphere feels? I know you can go diving in winter and all that but you can't tell me this isn't a summer update.

Final note:

I don't think this is too small of an update. We're confirmed the next one in roughly a month anyway. That's... _a really short wait._ Maybe that's just me though.​


----------



## chriss (Jun 25, 2020)

I hope the new sea creatures look nice when displayed.


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes so excited for this!


----------



## Loriii (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm not as excited as I'm not a big fan of diving but having this feature is nice. More furniture is always good and hopefully Gulliver will give us pirate items or something. I could probably add a bit more stuff in my pirate-themed room.


----------



## Nicolette (Jun 25, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> I'm not really as excited over this update as everyone else. They're really just giving us things that already existed to begin with in NL. A lot of people are bored with the game and have been moving away from it because of lack of things to do. I hoped that a summer update would have come with an event or two instead of pirate Gulliver who'll probably be as common as Redd appearances. Mermaid furniture we also already had.
> 
> I was hoping they'd add more things to do for multiplayer, which is still super lacking. Adding little things is nice, but I worry for the longevity of the game at this rate. Drip-feed content like this only works for so long. Of course I'm glad features of NL are back, but I still feel disappointed. Instead of new exciting things, they're just finishing the game to completion (in my eyes) masked under the guise of updates.


I had the same thoughts after watching the video. Like diving is exciting because of the new creatures, but if it's taking this long to bring back a few things from NL, how long is it going to take for us to have everything else that's missing from previous games? They should really bring back more of the old stuff in large batches and just drip-feed new stuff.


----------



## Raz (Jun 25, 2020)

Loved it but, as always:

Nintendo: hey, we have another northern-hemisphere oriented update!

Southern-hemisphere players: am I a joke to you?


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 25, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> I'm not really as excited over this update as everyone else. They're really just giving us things that already existed to begin with in NL. A lot of people are bored with the game and have been moving away from it because of lack of things to do. I hoped that a summer update would have come with an event or two instead of pirate Gulliver who'll probably be as common as Redd appearances. Mermaid furniture we also already had.
> 
> I was hoping they'd add more things to do for multiplayer, which is still super lacking. Adding little things is nice, but I worry for the longevity of the game at this rate. Drip-feed content like this only works for so long. Of course I'm glad features of NL are back, but I still feel disappointed. Instead of new exciting things, they're just finishing the game to completion (in my eyes) masked under the guise of updates.


As someone who never played NL, I appreciate this new content, it's exciting. I never did any of that when playing Wild World so it's greatly appreciated, honestly, I was so young when I played WW I don't ever remember encountering Pascal... personally I don't mind this slow release, it helps people pace themselves better! And I agree, I was very disappointed with the whole multiplayer aspect of the game, so and update on this would be great!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 25, 2020)

I hope this means that Gulliver will show up more often and not less. Pirate furniture please


----------



## marea (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeaaas, diving is back!! I felt like crying when i saw that beautiful animation!! I am glad that they are bringing back old features and this gives me even more hope that mini games are coming. I think they work well in a summer update since summer time is fun time!! I hope the second wave announces new cool features that we never had before in any ac game!!


----------



## Reploid (Jun 25, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> I'm not really as excited over this update as everyone else. They're really just giving us things that already existed to begin with in NL. A lot of people are bored with the game and have been moving away from it because of lack of things to do. I hoped that a summer update would have come with an event or two instead of pirate Gulliver who'll probably be as common as Redd appearances. Mermaid furniture we also already had.
> 
> I was hoping they'd add more things to do for multiplayer, which is still super lacking. Adding little things is nice, but I worry for the longevity of the game at this rate. Drip-feed content like this only works for so long. Of course I'm glad features of NL are back, but I still feel disappointed. Instead of new exciting things, they're just finishing the game to completion (in my eyes) masked under the guise of updates.


The new exciting things were added from the beginning - terraforming, crafting and decorating outside. I'm sure they'll add more new content, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Mary (Jun 25, 2020)

So so psyched about this!! And on my birthday, too! Between that and the Hamilton film releasing, I’m gonna have a great birthday.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 25, 2020)

Omgosh the last bit has me over the moon summer update 2. AAAAAAHHH


----------



## RockAddict410 (Jun 25, 2020)

OMG THE BEACH SPAZ THAT I AM IS DYING!!!!!! MERMAID SET HERE I COME AND YAY FOR SWIMMING!!!!!!!!! ️


----------



## Dando (Jun 25, 2020)

Super nice but I hope the roost is in the second update


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m so excited for this new update! They brought, Pascal, one of my favorite NPCs back!  (Why do some game devs/higher-ups listen to what their fans want, and others don’t?) What do you guys think Pirate Gulliver and Wave 2 will bring?


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 25, 2020)

*SCREAMS* YAAAAAAASSSS!!

MY DIVING SKILLZ WILL BE RETURNING!!


----------



## justina (Jun 25, 2020)

This looks really fun. The mermaid set was one of my favorite sets and I’m super happy it’s back omg. I’m gonna have to redo my bedroom now lol


----------



## Antonio (Jun 25, 2020)

Once again, Dataminers were correct. Anyways, it looked like whatever is coming in August was supposed to be coming out in July but they still need to polish the game. The datamine also included Farming and Dream Suite but it looks like the update is season based so I don't know if it will be coming out in August. Who knows TBH, maybe it's not seasonal. 

Finally, judging by the extremely beautiful animation, they are going all out on every single update so I totally understand the delay in the updates. With coronavirus happening aswell, it's normal for things to be delayed.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 25, 2020)

Okay. I'm not that interested.

Guess i'll have to wait until next month...


----------



## thisisausername (Jun 25, 2020)

the mermaid set is really cute!! I’m gonna try and collect the DIYS although I’m never gonna craft them lol

hopefully this set coming back means other sets will come back too!! sleek set I’m looking at you


----------



## Eureka (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm super excited! Wasn't expecting the update to come so soon, which probably sounds crazy to some but I've played quite a few games where I've had to wait much longer. It being free is a huge plus! Plenty of companies would have no problem slapping a season pass on the game.

I don't feel like Southern Hemisphere was forgotten. That is what the diving suit is for! Swimming in cold water. In the Northern Hemisphere you can wear the summer version which doesn't have the insulation. Pretty cool little detail in my opinion! I love the front flip animation you do when jumping into the Ocean, wonderful animation along with the swimming! It looks like you can free swim (to an extent) which is cool! Being able to add things you collect from the Ocean to the Aquarium is awesome. 

For people commenting on why are they releasing things that were already in New Leaf. Well, for a lot of people New Horizons is their first Animal Crossing game! So all this is brand new. It can be argued that it should of already been available when the game came out, but this is how gaming in the modern age is now. Updates that bring new content or DLCs. People either hate the slow drip of new content because they have to wait or love it because it keeps things more exciting. I'm just happy it's free!  

I'm very curious about what Gulliver is doing dressed like a Pirate and what the August update will have!


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 25, 2020)

My questions based on what I've seen:

will there be, like, actual swimsuits instead of just wetsuits? Like, bikinis and stuff? (I mean we do have crop tops now...)
Like someone else said it would be cute too if I saw like villagers in the water with little floaties and stuff. Granted that would make some of them very annoying to find if you were cycling
who's gonna sell the wetsuits/swimsuits? The Nooklings I guess, in addition to the fans and surfboards?
I'm personally more of a pirate furniture girl than mermaid set (especially since I'm in desperate need of nautical stuff for my island). Is that what Pirate Gulliver is for? (weird imo, I'd prefer Pascal give both mermaid and pirate furniture DIYs tbh. I'd prefer Pirate Gulliver bring more old Gulliver stuff like the Mouth of Truth - stick to what he does best yknow)
can we get models made of the sea creatures? if so, will there be a new NPC or will C.J./Flick continue to handle them? Could C.J. have gotten successful enough from his livestream ventures that he expands for the sea creatures?
can we place starfish, seaweed, etc on the beach like we can place snapping turtles? that would be nice but I wouldn't expect it
in fact, is there seaweed in this implementation?
That's interesting that they're going to join the fish exhibit. Makes sense lol. I wonder if they planned to have room for them there beforehand?
Yep that wave 2 update's looking like it's gonna include fireworks. Those NL boppers were definitely cute, and with the graphics in this game the sky is really gonna be a sight to behold. I wonder what else? Will there be fireworks furniture/DIYs (I think of the DLC fireworks table from NL)? Will Isabelle and Tom Nook come outside sometime and join in on some stuff? I personally don't mind waiting a little longer on Brewster, though I feel for the SH players who are in winter rn


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jun 25, 2020)

MY BOY PASCAL!!!

Mermaid series to Pascal, pirate series to pirate Gulliver?

I agree with everyone - I hope diving has improved. It was clunky as hell in NL.


----------



## aloherna (Jun 25, 2020)

This looks amazing! I can’t wait for the new mermaid DIYs! So excited!


----------



## kayleee (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m so so so excited!!! I love Pascal, and diving is going to be so much fun, I’m going to just spend all day swimming around my island


----------



## kookey (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m so excited! Yeah, it’s the same content as it was in NL, but they introduced some cool new mechanics in NH so who cares? I also appreciate they’re releasing an update during Covid. They probably didn’t anticipate a global pandemic when planning their seasonal update schedules. Nor did they anticipate people burning through the game at the rate some have due to quarantine. I feel quite a few people can’t see the forest for the for the trees in this fandom sometimes.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 25, 2020)

The return of the mermaid set is so awesome!!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jun 25, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> My questions based on what I've seen:
> 
> will there be, like, actual swimsuits instead of just wetsuits? Like, bikinis and stuff? (I mean we do have crop tops now...)
> Like someone else said it would be cute too if I saw like villagers in the water with little floaties and stuff. Granted that would make some of them very annoying to find if you were cycling
> ...



1. From what we've seen, they seem to only be able to use wetsuits, much like in NL. But there's also cute snorkel masks that we can wear!
2. That would be sooooo cool! I feel like they would've showed it by now, though. 
3. I kinda dislike how they're re-using Gulliver for this. I honestly would've preferred a new NPC or hey, maybe Phineas. I can definitely see Gulliver telling us there's a buried treasure around. 
4. I doubt we can can get models from new sea creatures.

I want Brewster but I'm also excited fireworks are back! I hope Redd is in charge


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jun 25, 2020)

This update looks really fun!! I'll still wait until the game is complete before getting it if I'm still free and have time on my hands to play AC (not wishing for a second pandemic in the near future!). 

Glad to see Pascal and Gulliver made it back into ACNH! Gulliver has been promoted to being a captain instead of a lowly sailor but why is he still finding himself being washed up  

I'm curious to see on YT videos in the future how jellyfish in ACNH will look like


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2020)

Kind of a lack luster if Pascal and diving are the only new things.


----------



## Polilla (Jun 25, 2020)

kookey said:


> I’m so excited! Yeah, it’s the same content as it was in NL, but they introduced some cool new mechanics in NH so who cares? I also appreciate they’re releasing an update during Covid. They probably didn’t anticipate a global pandemic when planning their seasonal update schedules. Nor did they anticipate people burning through the game at the rate some have due to quarantine. I feel quite a few people can’t see the forest for the for the trees in this fandom sometimes.


Couldn’t agree more


----------



## Jules (Jun 25, 2020)

I hope they add new villager dialogue and sneak in little improvements based on player feedback! But new features are always welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 25, 2020)

Some diving creatures have to find on tropical island so maybe Kapp' and  Tortimer come back too?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

_*WHAAAAAAAAAAAT THAT’S SO SICK! *_


----------



## rezberri (Jun 25, 2020)

this was the best thing to wake up to  i was always a bit curious why they decided to add rocks to the beach and now we know its to launch ourselves off of like professionally trained divers and i love it so much. the fact that the mermaid set was brought back fills me with sooo much hope yall dont even know. next time i come across some stars in the sky i'll wish for all the other furniture sets' safe return.

even tho i rly hated diving in acnl, im quite excited for it now. compared to at least the bug wing of the museum, the fish one always seemed less lively. the fishing one isnt bad and is in fact a major upgrade to what we previously had, but the butterflies all flew around and there were bugs AND fish in it. but seeing the lil dudes duck back into the sand when a fish came by was just,,, effervescent. 

it was also nice to see the upgrades they had for it. u can see detail!! on the ocean floor now!! u can see ur character dive down as well!! there seems to be multiple types of wetsuits (a lil short sleeve and pants one and a long sleeves and pants one) which is great!! i love the little snorkel mask as well. everything is just so precious. it would have been nice to have more swim-suity wetsuits bc theyve shown they can make things like the tube top and it looks fine! but im still happy all around. 

Pascal returning is awesome!! i love his dialogue and im excited to see what wisdom he has to lay down this time. pirate Gulliver has me so intrigued; i wonder if he gives new furniture or something, and i wonder if him being a pirate is just a summer only thing or if it's permanent or just a sometimes only occasion. 

im hoping that since diving was kinda datamined (i think??) and its back in our loving embraces that the other things that were datamined also turn out to be true. either way i think i'll be content with whatever comes out in august bc i love this game too much lol


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 25, 2020)

Mayor Ng said:


> This update looks really fun!! I'll still wait until the game is complete before getting it if I'm still free and have time on my hands to play AC (not wishing for a second pandemic in the near future!).
> 
> Glad to see Pascal and Gulliver made it back into ACNH! Gulliver has been promoted to being a captain instead of a lowly sailor but why is he still finding himself being washed up
> 
> I'm curious to see on YT videos in the future how jellyfish in ACNH will look like


Gulliver has actually been here since launch (with his old sailor outfit), he just has a new costume now for whatever reason. We just don't know what new things that costume entails...


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> Yea still mad. Diving update in winter for southern hemisphere.



Diving works in the winter too, doesn't it?


----------



## Fye (Jun 25, 2020)

Diving looks great but what happened to Gulliver  and I hope they sneak in some other extras in this update!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

*THIS MEANS THEY MIGHT BRING BACK MORE SETS— I’M—*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

And now I'm pleased. All I wanted  was swimming and we got it. Thank you.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Babo said:


> Yea still mad. Diving update in winter for southern hemisphere.


Now you can gey hypothermia when swimming :33


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jun 25, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Kind of a lack luster if Pascal and diving are the only new things.



Yeah, I feel the same way. I expected them to show a big update and not different waves of the same update, like... why, though? I'm hoping the second wave brings more features: Brewster + gyroids, events (I mean, the fireworks are definitely hinting at that) + new NPCs (Katrina, maybe?).

I think what I was most disappointed in was: a. no new events in July and b. they recycled Gulliver when they could've used a new character or bring back another one (like, it could've been Phineas). It just seems odd that they'd need to bring Gulliver back again.


----------



## niko2 (Jun 25, 2020)

I hated diving in NL but it looks great here! Can't wait for it.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2020)

Does new  Gulliver  coexist with old  Gulliver? Does that mean the spawn rate for Redd has been nerfed even more?


----------



## flowersnfossils (Jun 25, 2020)

I was never a big fan of diving, it lost its novelty pretty quickly, but it’ll be fun to revisit it even if I lose interest in a short period of time   I’m just glad we’re getting small updates now and then! it helps keep things fresh, especially for the people who have burned through the game already.


----------



## Mick (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, time to build some cliffs and to go cliff diving soon, I guess! So excited for this!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm sorry but..i'm confused as of to why southern islands are complaing..like I get it there isn't an update for you guys but I think Nintendo is purposely focusing on the Northern hemisphere due to a large chunk of their sales being in America like yes ya'll deserve something but it'd be weird to roll out Christmas stuff in July and that's just facts.


----------



## Bugs (Jun 25, 2020)

I have a feeling that the new Gulliver gives you the pirate set stuff >.>


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm really excited about the diving feature being aded back in! I'm crossing my fingers that in wave two they add back more fruit varities!


----------



## cheezu (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes!
Just when people were complaining about some beloved sets not making it back into the series and the lack of updates.
But in all seriousness, I knew that the game had to include diving at some point given that it's set on an Island.
I wonder if Gulliver is going to give us pirate-themed items and I wonder if it's going to be a "summer theme" exclusive of sorts or if this pirate Gulliver persona will alternate with his usual one.
There's also going to be an August update - yaaay... I think it's quite clear that their plan is to release systematic updates for a long time to come.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 25, 2020)

Heck yeah! I was off on my announcement day prediction by 1, and release date by 3. Let's go, Nintendo!

Wave 2 for August probably brings the Cafe. So stoked!!!


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jun 25, 2020)

The update looks really fun. I'm trying not to over hype myself up because that never ends well but I have some really high hopes for this! I can't wait, is it july 3rd yet? lol


----------



## trashpedia (Jun 25, 2020)

That mermaid set is super cute! :O Also I thought Pascal would only return and events and stuff but it’s nice to see him back again

Also I hope that means we can get music boxes back >•>


----------



## yoohamsta (Jun 25, 2020)

Yesss diving!! Really wanted that update for Summer. The mermaid series looks amazing omg, I was planning on making Ariel's Grotto and this is perfect for that.


----------



## milktae (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m excited for it to be back as well as pascal, even though I think I only ever saw him once in new leaf


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Ngl Gulliver is gonna stay dead on my beach I hate him. Why are the fireworks in August..oh yeah Nintendo remembered my 18th birthday and wanted to celebrate! ♥  I finally got what I wanted! Diving! This is gonna keep me entertained for hours..especially that flip and plop! Swimming looks better here! Yes!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm sorry but..i'm confused as of to why southern islands are complaing..like I get it there isn't an update for you guys but I think Nintendo is purposely focusing on the Northern hemisphere due to a large chunk of their sales being in America like yes ya'll deserve something but it'd be weird to roll out Christmas stuff in July and that's just facts.



The main problem is that diving isn't a summer only thing. IIRC, in New Leaf you could dive whenever. Your character will just shiver if it's cold.

Also, IRL, Christmas is in the summer if the southern hemisphere decides to celebrate it.

So the complaining is uncalled for.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Mary said:


> So so psyched about this!! And on my birthday, too! Between that and the Hamilton film releasing, I’m gonna have a great birthday.


Omg awesome! July 3rd is just a good day!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



JKDOS said:


> The main problem is that diving isn't a summer only thing. IIRC, in New Leaf you could dive whenever. Your character will just shiver if it's cold.
> 
> Also, IRL, Christmas is in the summer if the southern hemisphere decides to celebrate it.
> 
> So the complaining is uncalled for.


My complaining or-


----------



## Soigne (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm sorry but..i'm confused as of to why southern islands are complaing..like I get it there isn't an update for you guys but I think Nintendo is purposely focusing on the Northern hemisphere due to a large chunk of their sales being in America like yes ya'll deserve something but it'd be weird to roll out Christmas stuff in July and that's just facts.


you know that the southern hemisphere doesn't have christmas in july, right? i agree. it would be weird to release christmas stuff in july, you know, because no one is celebrating christmas then.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2020)

There has to be more to Gulliver than pirate themed items. I mean, why couldn't they show us something as simple as that? It seems there is something they're keeping a surprise from us about him. Maybe he will invite us on a ship and take us on a treasure hunt or something?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 25, 2020)

I wonder how Gulliver works now. I haven't gotten all of his default prizes yet. 

This update really needed to happen. I love NH, but I have to admit that it's getting stale. The June wedding event only entertained me for the first few days, then it felt like a grind. Other than catching the new bugs/fish for June, I feel like June overall has been quite boring and I've been playing noticably a lot less.


----------



## Laurina (Jun 25, 2020)

I was never into the diving feature in New Leaf, but I think it looks more interesting and interactive in New Horizon. Fits a bit better with the whole island living as well. Just hoping the mechanics are better in New Horizons than they were in New Leaf. I like that they're including it with museum donations, and of course, it's nice to Pascal again. Little cutie.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Soigne said:


> you know that the southern hemisphere doesn't have christmas in july, right? i agree. it would be weird to release christmas stuff in july, you know, because no one is celebrating christmas then.


My thoughts exactly like why would Nintendo put Christmas themed stuff in the game when everyone celebrates Christmas on December 25th (or the 24th like nl)? Like that's weird and Nintendo gave a choice of which island you wanted. Sorry if you chose cold over summer.   Not everyone can be pleased.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm sorry but..i'm confused as of to why southern islands are complaing..like I get it there isn't an update for you guys but I think Nintendo is purposely focusing on the Northern hemisphere due to a large chunk of their sales being in America like yes ya'll deserve something but it'd be weird to roll out Christmas stuff in July and that's just facts.



You do realize Christmas is still in December... even for people in Southern Hemisphere?  

I think people just want activities that don't scream SUMMER! in their face when Nintendo gave them the option to play in their native hemisphere. A good suggestion I saw was giving us Brewster and having him serve hot drinks for people in Southern and cold ones for people in Northern.

I do agree it seems like a no-brainer to have diving happen when it's summer for the majority, but that doesn't mean they couldn't have put in at least a few small things that aren't summer focused.​


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My complaining or-



No, those doing so in the southern hemisphere .


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> You do realize Christmas is still in December... even for people in Southern Hemisphere?
> 
> I think people just want activities that don't scream SUMMER! in their face when Nintendo gave them the option to play in their native hemisphere. A good suggestion I saw was giving us Brewster and having him serve hot drinks for people in Southern and cold ones for people in Northern.
> 
> I do agree it seems like a no-brainer to have diving happen when it's summer for the majority, but that doesn't mean they couldn't have put in at least a few small things that aren't summer focused.​


If Nintendo rolled brewster for you guys and not us then the northern hemisphere would scream and riot which is probably why they didn't add it. I know it's weird but..again Christmas stuff in july? Weird don't you think?


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 25, 2020)

glad to see diving's coming back -- it'd be nice if we could turn them into models too with CJ or something! also looking forward to the mermaid set coming back ywy)b!! i'm pretty okay with them slowly giving updates, and the lack of a limited time event this time around doesn't bother me either (a bit tired with the wedding event, despite doing it daily on all my characters...)

super curious about August though -- obon festival? there's a lot of summer festivals around then, and if there are festival-related furnitures... i'll be very happy 'w')....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> No, those doing so in the southern hemisphere .


Ah right,, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't be called out! Yeah it's just strange..like I get they feel left out but I just..christmas stuff in July? Nintendo can't do that.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm super stoked that swimming/diving is back! Now summer in-game will truly feel like SUMMER!

This is just the news I needed after a hard day at work ^^


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 25, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> My questions based on what I've seen:
> 
> will there be, like, actual swimsuits instead of just wetsuits? Like, bikinis and stuff? (I mean we do have crop tops now...)
> Like someone else said it would be cute too if I saw like villagers in the water with little floaties and stuff. Granted that would make some of them very annoying to find if you were cycling
> ...


just saw this


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

YueClemes said:


> just saw this



from where??? omg


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 25, 2020)

YueClemes said:


> just saw this


Ooh nice finds, thank you! May not be swimsuits, but I do like the red stripey one.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If Nintendo rolled brewster for you guys and not us then the northern hemisphere would scream and riot which is probably why they didn't add it. I know it's weird but..again Christmas stuff in july? Weird don't you think?



I'm actually in Northern Hemisphere myself! And by the Brewster suggestion I meant everyone gets him at the same time, he would just act different depending on where you're from.

Christmas isn't in July for anyone though, I think you're a tiny bit confused there.

 Southern and Northern have the same months. It's currently 25th of June in every hemisphere, the only different thing is our seasons.

That means when it's Christmas (December 25th), it's Christmas for everyone. In Northern Christmas falls on Winter. In Southern it falls on Summer. Christmas isn't tied to a season, it's tied to a date.

Nintendo would not have to release Christmas stuff in July because it wouldn't benefit anyone, since no-one (not even Southern) is celebrating Christmas in July.​


----------



## dahlialia (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If Nintendo rolled brewster for you guys and not us then the northern hemisphere would scream and riot which is probably why they didn't add it. I know it's weird but..again Christmas stuff in july? Weird don't you think?


Also having different roll-outs for Northern vs Southern would more than double the workload.

And wouldn’t there be more complaining if the Southern Hemisphere peeps had to wait months for their summer for the diving update, to start filling the museum with sea creatures?


----------



## amemome (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm super excited to be able to go diving <3


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 25, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> from where??? omg


some guys on our country AC group post it, let me ask him xD


Le Ham said:


> Ooh nice finds, thank you! May not be swimsuits, but I do like the red stripey one.


that red stripey one is swimsuit lol


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jun 25, 2020)

FEELING HYPE FOR THE MERMAID SERIES!!!! Knew I was waiting to decorate my house for a good reason!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I'm actually in Northern Hemisphere myself! And by the Brewster suggestion I meant everyone gets him at the same time, he would just act different depending on where you're from.
> 
> Christmas isn't in July for anyone though, I think you're a tiny bit confused there.
> 
> ...


That's why i'm saying Nintendo wouldn't roll out Christmas in July because again no one is celebrating it..the southern hemisphere wants stuff tailored to them but..aside from Brewster what else is there? Nintendo can't be like diving for northern hemisphere but southerngo off and celebrate Christmas! Like nooooo..NO ONE CELEBRATES CHRISTMAS IN JULY! Like I get it they wanted snow around the time everyone would celebrate Christmas but unfortunately seasons change and nh is no different.


----------



## AstralFirework (Jun 25, 2020)

I never really liked Pascal, since the furniture set he gave out was not something I cared about. The mermaid set, however, seems a lot more appealing. I only hope it won't be too hard to catch things in the sea - in NL, some of those shadows could nearly teleport.


----------



## sunchild (Jun 25, 2020)

super excited for some new content and Pascal coming back! I wasn’t expecting anything more from a summer update than diving coming back so Wave 2 in August exciting as well!
I know I’m in the (super) minority here, but I like the updates coming in waves.. makes every new feature or added mechanic, even if it’s not new to the series, seem even more fun.


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm disapointed. Two months or more waiting for diving (well, it's already good, in itself) and for some new furniture, while so many are missing! That’s all, right? Of course, in a month we will see what August brings us, but I'm afraid. An uninteresting event, some fireworks?
It is time, I think, to expand the Nook store, to see the cafe again, to dig up gyroids, perhaps to visit another island with little games like in New Leaf. We obviously have one or two new sets of furniture. It's almost nothing, it's poor.
Pity!


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> Yes but...I dont want to play real life in animal crossing


So why didn't you pick Northern Hemisphere if you didnt want to play real life?

I'm so confused. You're mad that Christmas will be in December, where is always was. And you picked the hemisphere where it would be summer in December? Were you expected the Toy Day event to move to July?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

dahlialia said:


> Also having different roll-outs for Northern vs Southern would more than double the workload.
> 
> And wouldn’t there be more complaining if the Southern Hemisphere peeps had to wait months for their summer for the diving update, to start filling the museum with sea creatures?


I didn't even think about the work load! That would be awful! And they probably would complain..that's why Nintendo has to do one big update for everyone. Yeah it maybe weird for the southern hemisphere but I think Nintendo is focusing where the money is and that's the northern hemisphere.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 25, 2020)

i nearly screamed when I saw diving return to be honest, it was my absolute favorite feature in new leaf. 
I also really like the idea of a pirate-themed Gulliver (i'm just taking a guess) and Pascal giving you DIY recipes instead of stealing your scallops and exchanging for random pieces of furniture.


----------



## Damniel (Jun 25, 2020)

i love the update but i wish theyre would’ve been a bit more... i’m dying for a dream suite and shop expansion and i was hoping those would come sooner than later


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 25, 2020)

The mermaid furniture is back!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

DOLCE MACHAON said:


> I'm disapointed. Two months or more waiting for diving (well, it's already good, in itself) and for some new furniture, while so many are missing! That’s all, right? Of course, in a month we will see what August brings us, but I'm afraid. An uninteresting event, some fireworks?
> It is time, I think, to expand the Nook store, to see the cafe again, to dig up gyroids, perhaps to visit another island with little games like in New Leaf. We obviously have one or two new sets of furniture. It's almost nothing, it's poor.
> Pity!


Fireworks with glow bopper head bands and wands :33


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jun 25, 2020)

Unaware said:


> While I'm really excited about the update, something about the 'summer update' while my island is covered in snow and everyone is enjoying the winter scares me. I don't think putting on a swimsuit and jumping into the -40º celsius water and dive into it is the most... sane idea? I'd rather my villagers not become a bunch of ice statues :[
> 
> Jokes aside, the seasonal updates feel like a big oversight considering the southern hemisphere.. exists. It feels like blatantly ignoring the fact that half the planet is not currently experiencing summer while making the summer update. I'd rather there be updates more spread out but with more content for both sides (Instead of two summer updates, maybe part 2 could have been the winter update for us), however with the current state of the world I think it's ultimately forgivable, and i'm looking forward for part 2 and becoming a human popsicle while diving for treasure and seaweeds.



Not to be rude, but 90% of the human population is in the Northern Hemisphere. The Southern Hemisphere has a lot more water, less landmass, and significantly less population density. (Source: https://sciencing.com/differences-between-northern-southern-hemisphere-8260091.html) So while half the planet is experiencing Winter, only 10% of the population is. 

I agree Nintendo has half-assed the updates for the South, but considering most Japanese companies focus strongly on Japanese gamers anyway, its not surprising or unexpected at all.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

MERMAID SET :00000

I WANT ITTTTTTT

MERMAID SET AND SHELL SET

OH MY GOD THIS IS ALL I HAVE EVER WANTED

oh right diving is back

welp that's cool and all but 

MERMAID SETTTTTTT


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 25, 2020)

YueClemes said:


> some guys on our country AC group post it, let me ask him xD
> 
> that red stripey one is swimsuit lol


Ah, you're right lol, it is technically a swimsuit, but I was thinking modern swimsuits. Like bikinis, one-pieces, things of that nature. There are some shorts in NH that could pass for swimming trunks, but anything like a modern women's swimsuit only exists in rather risque pro designs currently

Turns out they had them in Pocket Camp, but that's, uh, Pocket Camp and it has _everything_ lol


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 25, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Ah, you're right lol, it is technically a swimsuit, but I was thinking modern swimsuits. Like bikinis, one-pieces, things of that nature. There are some shorts in NH that could pass for swimming trunks, but anything like a modern women's swimsuit only exists in rather risque pro designs currently


i was hoping like u too lol but it is the one in trailer lol i guess they only give us it with dif color lol


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 25, 2020)

So excited to see this, and I’ve never been bored with the game as is now! It looks like Nintendo meant it when they said they plan to keep adding a lot of content. The mermaid furniture looks darling and pascal is so cute! Plus gotta love new lame puns


----------



## Shyria (Jun 25, 2020)

Ohhh maybe the August update will bring the seafood the data miners found!!! That'd be great. And a good intro to cooking and then vegetables & all!!


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 25, 2020)

I did have a feeling we were getting close to an update. So glad it is swimming! Looks like next month's update is some sort of fireworks related event? Perhaps we'll see Brewster next month!

Fireworks and coffee go well together, right?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 25, 2020)

I'll take any update at this point, praise.


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 25, 2020)

Does the Manila clam count as deep sea diving?


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 25, 2020)

Found the source  of those images


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

sunchild said:


> super excited for some new content and Pascal coming back! I wasn’t expecting anything more from a summer update than diving coming back so Wave 2 in August exciting as well!
> I know I’m in the (super) minority here, but I like the updates coming in waves.. makes every new feature or added mechanic, even if it’s not new to the series, seem even more fun.


While I dislike waves I think it's better it gives each month something to look forward to! It keeps the game from losing it's luster


----------



## Babo (Jun 25, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> So why didn't you pick Northern Hemisphere if you didnt want to play real life?
> 
> I'm so confused. You're mad that Christmas will be in December, where is always was. And you picked the hemisphere where it would be summer in December? Were you expected the Toy Day event to move to July?


Ummm? Why the hostility? I didnt actually know this is what they introduced to the game before i picked it? Why is that so difficult to understand lol. By the time i realised it, i was too far in to feel like a reset so why are people constantly fighting me over this?  Its a rant. Nothing more. Please , move on if you really find my comments so incredibly triggering lol. I dont understand why it is necessary to try and “correct” someone elses rants. We’re not idiots and i understand that most people live in the northern hemisphere but its a game. We’re supposed to be able to enjoy and have fun.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I've merged the couple of threads made on this topic and edited the title to be more informative / highlight it as the main discussion thread for this update. If you see anymore duplicate threads please report them and I'll get those merged in also, thanks.


This one too--






						July 3rd Summer Update Discussion Thread
					

Glad the swimming and diving feature is back, but Imagine doing those when it's Winter for Southern Hemisphere islands lol



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> This one too--
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You appear to have linked a post within this thread.

If you see any other threads that need addressed, please press the report button in the bottom-left of posts. Thank you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> Ummm? Why the hostility? I didnt actually know this is what they introduced to the game before i picked it? Why is that so difficult to understand lol. By the time i realised it, i was too far in to feel like a reset so why are people constantly fighting me over this?  Its a rant. Nothing more. Please , move on if you really find my comments so incredibly triggering lol. I dont understand why it is necessary to try and “correct” someone elses rants. We’re not idiots and i understand that most people live in the northern hemisphere but its a game. We’re supposed to be able to enjoy and have fun.


Babo it's okay,, I don't exactly agree with your points but I mean oh well.


----------



## Babo (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Babo it's okay,, I don't exactly agree with your points but I mean oh well.


I get it lol but the need to correct someone constantly? I mean...why? Well that being said. Im off to bed lol


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

from the gulliver note looks like it's a 1 time reward like rover's suitcase lmaooo

_"Offer him a helping hand and he’ll send a special reward to show his gratitude."








						Animal Crossing: New Horizons - Summer Updates announced, Wave 1 coming next week - Perfectly Nintendo
					

Nintendo have just announced that Animal Crossing: New Horizons is to get not one, but two Summer Updates. The first one is out on July 2nd/3rd!



					www.perfectly-nintendo.com
				



_


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You appear to have linked a post within this thread.
> 
> If you see any other threads that need addressed, please press the report button in the bottom-left of posts. Thank you!


I didn't know how to report the whole thread,  as I didn't see an option for it,  sorry!


----------



## Asarena (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm really excited for diving! Pirate Gulliver seems interesting as well, and I love the mermaid set, so it'll be nice to have it back~

Also, for people who think diving in the winter is strange for people in the Southern Hemisphere, there are people who do dive in the winter. Haenyeo are the first that come to mind: "How long the haenyeo spend in the water depends on the season. Before wetsuits were available and all they wore were cotton swimsuits, haenyeo could stay in the water for only up to an hour at a time during the winter months. After an hour, they got out of the water and sat by the fire for 3–4 hours to dry off. After this break, they would jump back into the water for another hour.  During the summer months, however, they stayed in the water for up to 3 hours at a time before a break. With the introduction of wetsuits, haenyeo found they could stay in the water for five to six hours at a time, even during the winter."


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> I get it lol but the need to correct someone constantly? I mean...why? Well that being said. Im off to bed lol


Aaahh,, it's the way of kids and the Internet! Good night i'm watchin for 11pm tonight!


----------



## Nicolette (Jun 25, 2020)

DOLCE MACHAON said:


> I'm disapointed. Two months or more waiting for diving (well, it's already good, in itself) and for some new furniture, while so many are missing! That’s all, right? Of course, in a month we will see what August brings us, but I'm afraid. An uninteresting event, some fireworks?
> It is time, I think, to expand the Nook store, to see the cafe again, to dig up gyroids, perhaps to visit another island with little games like in New Leaf. We obviously have one or two new sets of furniture. It's almost nothing, it's poor.
> Pity!


What disappoints me the most with this update is that it's most likely code they've been sitting on since before release. Diving could have been in the base game (along with plenty of other things that I'm sure will be in future updates). The new mechanics of terraforming and crafting don't make up for everything that's being withheld at the moment. There are ways to make updates exciting and keep a game fresh without releasing something incomplete, but Nintendo went for the "release a hollow game at launch and keep the players on their toes over when/if we'll finish the game" trend.

I love New Horizons, and I'm sure I'll enjoy everything in this update but I can still be annoyed that my boyfriend spent $60 on a game for me in April that is still lacking a lot of core elements months later.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

This releases the day before my birthday
cool


----------



## Unaware (Jun 25, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> Not to be rude, but 90% of the human population is in the Northern Hemisphere. The Southern Hemisphere has a lot more water, less landmass, and significantly less population density. (Source: https://sciencing.com/differences-between-northern-southern-hemisphere-8260091.html) So while half the planet is experiencing Winter, only 10% of the population is.
> 
> I agree Nintendo has half-assed the updates for the South, but considering most Japanese companies focus strongly on Japanese gamers anyway, its not surprising or unexpected at all.


Oh,, I 100% am aware of this. However, that doesn't make it any less jarring to see everyone else enjoying the summer update while we're in the middle of a snowy winter lol

It's completely expected, but equally disappointing unfortunely :[

(Also, don't worry, you aren't being rude~)


----------



## samticore (Jun 25, 2020)

Y'all I'm not southern hemisphere but no one is talking about Christmas/Toy Day moving to July for them so they can celebrate it "in winter". They already celebrate their preferred holiday, Christmas or not, in December- their summer- because we are all on the same calendar year. Just because it's southern hemisphere doesn't mean the holidays are different, lol. I'm not looking to argue whether or not Nintendo should have done something for Southern hemisphere, since they can enjoy diving too, just please understand how calendars work. Also Christmas isn't the only thing about winter lol

I hope there are as many deep-sea items to get as there were in New Leaf, and are seasonally different!!


----------



## loveclove (Jun 25, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> No, those doing so in the southern hemisphere .





Milky star said:


> I'm sorry but..i'm confused as of to why southern islands are complaing..like I get it there isn't an update for you guys but I think Nintendo is purposely focusing on the Northern hemisphere due to a large chunk of their sales being in America like yes ya'll deserve something but it'd be weird to roll out Christmas stuff in July and that's just facts.


If you're confused, let me explain...
I def don't want Christmas in july.. For me it's not about that at all, that's 1 users opinion. Christmas is in december. But I paid just as much for the game as you did, and I think I deserve the same directed updates. I get that Nintendo sells more games in the north, yes that's just facts, but than they shouldn't have done 2 hemispheres, if it's not possible to create content for both. I didn't know there would be such a difference when I chose the south and now I can't change it without major consequences for my island. So saying this as respectfully as I can, you guys from the north don't really know how it is to be ignored by half of the world (not only when it comes to games), so just enjoy your updates and let us say our minds in peace lol


----------



## Uffe (Jun 25, 2020)

xara said:


> i’m so hyped for pascal to come back - he’s one of my favourite npcs


Same. My brother has never actually seen Pascal in game, but he's happy there is a NPC named Pascal because that's his son's name.  I'm just so excited for this update. At least I know why Gulliver hasn't visited in almost two months now!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 25, 2020)

So happy for diving to be back it's my fave 
I don't really get the people from other hemispheres complaining, you made the choice of what you wanted at the beggining of the game? The developers honestly shouldn't have even given the updates to choose, would have made updates a lot easier and then nobody would be "left out" like in prevous games


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 25, 2020)

I feel like a lot of the contention with the whole "Summer Update" and the southern hemisphere experiencing winter right now could've been easily been avoided if they just called it a "July Update" instead of "Summer", and had a clip that includes diving in the winter (maybe with the little shivering animation, if they still plan to have that).

I'm in the northern hemisphere but I can see why it would feel off-putting for people in the southern hemisphere to see the words "Summer Update" when it's _not_ summer.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 25, 2020)

Nicolette said:


> What disappoints me the most with this update is that it's most likely code they've been sitting on since before release. Diving could have been in the base game (along with plenty of other things that I'm sure will be in future updates). The new mechanics of terraforming and crafting don't make up for everything that's being withheld at the moment. There are ways to make updates exciting and keep a game fresh without releasing something incomplete, but Nintendo went for the "release a hollow game at launch and keep the players on their toes over when/if we'll finish the game" trend.
> 
> I love New Horizons, and I'm sure I'll enjoy everything in this update but I can still be annoyed that my boyfriend spent $60 on a game for me in April that is still lacking a lot of core elements months later.


I agree in some respects,  but I still feel the game was worth every dollar I spent on it... on six different systems... lol. 

I know they were already well behind deadline when they released in March and there's no way they could have foreseen the way people drilled right through it due to covid19 and dupe glitches. I think that had they pushed it back another several months to have these features built in already, they would have both aggravated an already impatient fanbase (myself included) as well as missed out on holding the number one spot for so long. 

I feel like some of these updates would have come sooner if not for the glitches they've been working to stay ahead of,  and keeping things fresh when we have dataminers like Ninji spoiling those updates.  I am excited for any update that keeps the game fresh and worth playing for my family and I.


----------



## Shyria (Jun 25, 2020)

loveclove said:


> If you're confused, let me explain...
> I def don't want Christmas in july.. For me it's not about that at all, that's 1 users opinion. Christmas is in december. But I paid just as much for the game as you did, and I think I deserve the same directed updates. I get that Nintendo sells more games in the north, yes that's just facts, but than they shouldn't have done 2 hemispheres, if it's not possible to create content for both. I didn't know there would be such a difference when I chose the south and now I can't change it without major consequences for my island. So saying this as respectfully as I can, you guys from the north don't really know how it is to be ignored by half of the world (not only when it comes to games), so just enjoy your updates and let us say our minds in peace lol



I totally get your point, but it is not "our update". Everyone is getting the same exact content. I get that it's less exciting to get diving and swimming when your town is all snowy and cold, but it's not like you don't get to experience this update until actual summer.

While I do agree it must be a little bit underwhelming to see those updates roll out and not match the season you're in, as someone stated before the Northern hemisphere represent a much bigger part of their target market so it makes sense to make the marketing decision they made.

While I totally understand the need to rant about it, it seems necessary to keep that in mind... And not act like you're not getting the same content! 

But I 100% agree it would have been nice to have a disclaimer before your chose your hemisphere letting you know you'd have a slightly different experience update wise


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

the background music they've used is very familiar -> 




isn't this the background music while searching for treasure or no? either way, where else do we hear this? because not gonna lie, it's probably the best soundtrack from the new horizons installment (like, we know how popular it is for being criticized for its hourly music lol)


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 25, 2020)

I know the update is obviously a summer update, but these seem to be permanent updates, not events, that people can enjoy in all seasons. Diving most likely has seasonal animals to catch. I don't get why SH are complaining it's unfair when it's permanently added to the game like Redd or Leif. Yes, it's not geared towards a winter island, but it's far more common to be in the NH. You can do all the stuff when it's January in the NH or can TT into the summer too. It seems like such a petty thing to complain about when they're giving out a free update


----------



## loveclove (Jun 25, 2020)

Shyria said:


> I totally get your point, but it is not "our update". Everyone is getting the same exact content. I get that it's less exciting to get diving and swimming when your town is all snowy and cold, but it's not like you don't get to experience this update until actual summer.
> 
> While I do agree it must be a little bit underwhelming to see those updates roll out and not match the season you're in, as someone stated before the Northern hemisphere represent a much bigger part of their target market so it makes sense to make the marketing decision they made.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean like it's not my update as well. I obviously know that, and will very much enjoy diving and the new content. I'm even excited for it!  But the discussion about how nintendo is handling this is still necessary for me. I think you understood my point, it's called "free summer update" after all


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 25, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> the background music they've used is very familiar ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it played on Bunny Day, it might be the “event theme”?


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 25, 2020)

Needless to say, I’m super excited! Game needs freshening up a bit to keep me hooked, very happy


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 25, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> I know the update is obviously a summer update, but these seem to be permanent updates, not events, that people can enjoy in all seasons. Diving most likely has seasonal animals to catch. I don't get why SH are complaining it's unfair when it's permanently added to the game like Redd or Leif. Yes, it's not geared towards a winter island, but it's far more common to be in the NH. You can do all the stuff when it's January in the NH or can TT into the summer too. It seems like such a petty thing to complain about when they're giving out a free update



Yeah this confuses me too, diving, just like fishing and bug catching, is something you can do year-round and has specific creatures you can catch depending on the year. Sure it's not "summery" but it's not like you're getting excluded from the update since your island is in winter, you're still getting the diving update. You were always able to dive in winter in New Leaf so I really can't imagine that New Horizons will be any different at all


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 25, 2020)

Ok, to take this topic in a completely new and panic-inducing direction:

Is the update titled "*Free* Summer Update" only because Nintendo wants us to very clearly know it's not paid DLC? 

...Or is it that they plan to distinguish at some point?


----------



## Snek (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes! FINALLY!!! We can swim again! I am so glad that the mermaid series and Pascal have returned! I wonder if the jellyfish have returned as well? I hated bumping into them in NL. And Gulliver as a pirate...hmm I wonder what that could mean...maybe new pirate themed furniture?


----------



## jumpman (Jun 25, 2020)

If they can add something as big as diving in an update it makes me excited for the future of this game


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jun 25, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Ok, to take this topic in a completely new and panic-inducing direction:
> 
> Is the update titled "*Free* Summer Update" only because Nintendo wants us to very clearly know it's not paid DLC?
> 
> ...Or is it that they plan to distinguish at some point?



It would be very unusual for a VERY POPULAR game in 2020 to not eventually get a large expansion via paid DLC.

BOTW got 2 DLC packs, Splatoon got the Octo expansion (Same Devs as ACNH), Pokemon got 2 expansions.. 

And I'm SO excited. I would have loved paid DLC for NL a few years in.


----------



## yoohamsta (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> Everything in southern hemisphere just feels idiotic at this point. When its summer we celebrate....christmas? What? it doesnt make sense anymore ;-;



I'm from a SH country and tbh I'm a little bit offended by this lol. Christmas is on Dec 25th and falls during summer so it's always celebrated in summer here, it sucks sometimes (because of all the white christmas portrayals which look amazing) but it does make sense for us and celebrating Christmas in July just because it's winter would make less sense. Are you from the NH but chose a SH island? I think the problem isn't everything on SH islands is idiotic and doesn't make sense, but rather some who are from NH chose a SH island not realizing the two hemispheres isn't just about different bugs/fish but also means opposite seasons and what that means for events like it is in real life.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 25, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Ok, to take this topic in a completely new and panic-inducing direction:
> 
> Is the update titled "*Free* Summer Update" only because Nintendo wants us to very clearly know it's not paid DLC?
> 
> ...Or is it that they plan to distinguish at some point?


I think they might have put that there because people would ask if it was free. Or maybe if they would have just said "Summer update", people would ask if they would get they update too if their island was in another season. *Free* summer update sounds like everyone's getting it.

I hope I'm right. Animal Crossing and paid DLC don't mix.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 25, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> I know the update is obviously a summer update, but these seem to be permanent updates, not events, that people can enjoy in all seasons. Diving most likely has seasonal animals to catch. I don't get why SH are complaining it's unfair when it's permanently added to the game like Redd or Leif. Yes, it's not geared towards a winter island, but it's far more common to be in the NH. You can do all the stuff when it's January in the NH or can TT into the summer too. It seems like such a petty thing to complain about when they're giving out a free update


Reading a lot of arguments like this (not just yours) is getting me upset with this forum, I think people should be kinder especially considering recent events in the real world

Also I don't TT and I shouldn't have to in order to enjoy the game better
I don't want to be rude, I just feel like you guys should understand I have the right to be bummed


----------



## baitsnatchinglawnclipping (Jun 25, 2020)

So glad we’re getting content that should’ve been in the base game!


----------



## tajikey (Jun 25, 2020)

loveclove said:


> I'm gonna quote what @Fey said in another thread here..
> "Not gonna lie, I think the “because we’re the majority things will/should obviously be catered to us” argument is coming from a pretty privileged position."
> 
> Also I don't TT and I shouldn't have to in order to enjoy the game better
> I don't want to be rude, I just feel like you guys should understand I have the right to be bummed


The other side of the coin suggests then that when the Northern Hemisphere gets to winter, we should stop diving? I don't see how having snow on the ground whilst diving would affect your mood one way or another.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 25, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Ok, to take this topic in a completely new and panic-inducing direction:
> 
> Is the update titled "*Free* Summer Update" only because Nintendo wants us to very clearly know it's not paid DLC?
> 
> ...Or is it that they plan to distinguish at some point?



I see my wallet sweating and I don't think it's because of the summer heat.​


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 25, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> It would be very unusual for a VERY POPULAR game in 2020 to not eventually get a large expansion via paid DLC.
> 
> BOTW got 2 DLC packs, Splatoon got the Octo expansion (Same Devs as ACNH), Pokemon got 2 expansions..
> 
> And I'm SO excited. I would have loved paid DLC for NL a few years in.


I... guess I can understand that sentiment. I'm just not the kind of person to shell out extra money where I don't need to. Especially considering that they did treat NL the way they did. Thing about Welcome amiibo was though, you still had a totally complete and wonderful AC experience even before that came out. I never played it, but from the looks of it, Harvey and all that could totally have been paid DLC and it wouldn't have affected core gameplay.

For ACNH... first of all I don't know how the paid DLC would be handled. If it means you can get exclusive items, well, anyone with an NSO subscription can just trade with players who bought the DLC. But if it means they lock features behind the DLC that we had from the start in NL, that's, uh, no fun. I wouldn't mind if they did something for it that I wasn't going to feel like the game was missing unless I bought it. I guess the uncertainty of how they're going to treat it bothers me.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

i understand what @Le Ham is trying to say. but if there's a DLC in the future, it better be a feature that we have never had before. how annoying would it be if it's something old installments had.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 25, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> I... guess I can understand that sentiment. I'm just not the kind of person to shell out extra money where I don't need to. Especially considering that they did treat NL the way they did. Thing about Welcome amiibo was though, you still had a totally complete and wonderful AC experience even before that came out. I never played it, but from the looks of it, Harvey and all that could totally have been paid DLC and it wouldn't have affected core gameplay.
> 
> For ACNH... first of all I don't know how the paid DLC would be handled. If it means you can get exclusive items, well, anyone with an NSO subscription can just trade with players who bought the DLC. But if it means they lock features behind the DLC that we had from the start in NL, that's, uh, no fun. I wouldn't mind if they did something for it that I wasn't going to feel like the game was missing unless I bought it. I guess the uncertainty of how they're going to treat it bothers me.


Though the Welcome Amiibo update was free, the Amiibo cards and card reader were not. Nintendo doesn't do anything without focusing on their bottom line...it'd be irresponsible otherwise.

As far as DLC is concerned, you're right, it'd have to be optional, an "in addition to normal gameplay" situation, and probably something like an extra island to auction goods, or something of that nature. If it had an affect on normal gameplay, the outrage would be insane, warranted or not.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

I love how people found a way to complain for an update they been asking for for like 2 months? It's *free. * It's like complaining about a birthday gift or any kind gesture. Nintendo gave an update. Appreciate that we even got anything at all. Some of ya'll are just ungrateful..


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 25, 2020)

@Le Ham Out of curiosity, how would you feel about DLC if they gave free updates for years and then released paid DLC around when another game was being released?


----------



## loveclove (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love how people found a way to complain for an update they been asking for for like 2 months? It's *free. * It's like complaining about a birthday gift or any kind gesture. Nintendo gave an update. appreciate that we even got anything at all. Some of ya'll are just ungrateful..


Birthday gift or kind gesture from a multimillionaire company? Now that's just funny lol it's all bussiness and the cost to make it was in the price we all paid upfront


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 25, 2020)

@loveclove you definitely have the right to be bummed, and it wasn't my intention to make you feel upset or to be unkind. let's just agree to disagree


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If Nintendo rolled brewster for you guys and not us then the northern hemisphere would scream and riot which is probably why they didn't add it. I know it's weird but..again Christmas stuff in july? Weird don't you think?



You're missing the point though. Diving is for North and South, and also doesn't matter what season it is. So your Brewster example is flawed.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 25, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> You're missing the point though. Diving is for North and South, and also doesn't matter what season it is. So your Brewster example is flawed.


Plus, I drink hot coffee year round, even when it's 105 degrees out, like today.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> You're missing the point though. Diving is for North and South, and also doesn't matter what season it is. So your Brewster example is flawed.


Sorry they corrected me. I thought they meant hemisphere specific updates.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 25, 2020)

Something is better than nothing, but I'm still waiting for an update where the excitement doesn't wear off after 5 minutes. Diving is better than no diving, but it's just a returning feature that easily could have been in the game to begin with. Pirate Gulliver sounds interesting, but if he makes it even harder to get regular Gulliver furniture, then he just becomes another problem NPC that stops other NPCs from appearing like Leif does. They claim there's more to the update, but so far there haven't been any big surprises in the previous updates, so I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

Bruhh I'm so hyped to catch Giant Isopods and fill my house w them lmaoo


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2020)

Unaware said:


> Oh,, I 100% am aware of this. However, that doesn't make it any less jarring to see everyone else enjoying the summer update while we're in the middle of a snowy winter lol



You can enjoy the summer update in the winter. If you played New Leaf, you might remember diving wasn't a summer thing.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 25, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Something is better than nothing, but I'm still waiting for an update where the excitement doesn't wear off after 5 minutes. Diving is better than no diving, but it's just a returning feature that easily could have been in the game to begin with. Pirate Gulliver sounds interesting, but if he makes it even harder to get regular Gulliver furniture, then he just becomes another problem NPC that stops other NPCs from appearing like Leif does. They claim there's more to the update, but so far there haven't been any big surprises in the previous updates, so I'm not getting my hopes up.


Hopefully the second wave introduces another upgrade to Nook's and Able's that creates permanent spots for Leif, Kicks, and Label. If I can get Redd, Flick, CJ, Gulliver, and Saharah one day a week, that would be a huge QoL update.

Perhaps it's wishful thinking, but I'm a silver lining type of guy.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Birthday gift or kind gesture from a multimillionaire company? Now that's just funny lol it's all bussiness and the cost to make it was in the price we all paid upfront


You're still missing my point..they gave an update appreciate it and move on. You don't have to love it but don't be ungrateful. It's like when I asked for something for my birthday. I didn't get tht exact thing but my mom still went out of her way to give me something. I appreciated the thought. It's just about being grateful. :/


----------



## drchoo (Jun 25, 2020)

Very excited about this update.

I see both sides of the debate regarding supposed cut content available from previous games being reintroduced as update instead of shipping with the base game. It all boils down to the value you find it brings, as the resources you spent is the price you paid for the game and your time, which is invaluable. The most important distinction is these are free, as opposed to other games/companies that are glad to reintroduce old content and purposely repurpose content that was suppose to be earned in-game as paid DLC or microtransactions. I'm looking at you Destiny 2.

Personally, I've already put more than enough time into the game to get my money's worth. Whatever keeps the longevity of the game going and keep people coming back, than being a one and done situation is good in my books.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 25, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> @Le Ham Out of curiosity, how would you feel about DLC if they gave free updates for years and then released paid DLC around when another game was being released?


Not sure on that one. It sounds nice to _me_, but Idk if that's a model that makes sense as a business decision and therefore whether I should expect it. I have never played a game with paid DLC, so maybe this is just something people are used to now that I'm not? I'm not really a _gamer_ per se - buying new games like people go out to see new movies isn't really a part of my life. I just have a thing for AC.

To give an idea of how stingy I am, my NSO subscription is a surprise gift my friends bought for me after I burned through a month's worth of free 7-day trials when NH first launched. Once it expires, I don't know if I'll buy another year's worth - will probably just sell my extra stuff and just focus on my island from then on. Just the mindset I was raised on, make do with as little as I can. Would rather do something more valuable with my money.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2020)

thank!!! the game was getting so boring.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 25, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Birthday gift or kind gesture from a multimillionaire company? Now that's just funny lol it's all bussiness and the cost to make it was in the price we all paid upfront


It is a business, yes, and from that standpoint, they are going to aim towards the northern hemisphere since that's where most people who play New Horizons are from. Think of it this way. F-Zero: Climax wasn't released in the United States because F-Zero isn't that popular here and Nintendo wasn't going to put a game out where they're not going to get business or make a profit. There are F-Zero fans who would have loved to owned that game. Another game to look at is Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland. A lot of people in the US at one point held very non-progressive opinions about Tingle. So Nintendo only released that game in Japan and in Europe. As a business, Nintendo is going to look at mostly where their target audience comes from. This can all sound privileged, but it's not because everybody had a choice to choose northern or southern hemisphere. I would have loved to have chosen the southern hemisphere even though I'm from the northern hemisphere, because the southern hemisphere got mushroom DIYs and frozen DIYs. People from the northern hemisphere have to wait for those items.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 25, 2020)

i knew they'd bring this in


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

toenuki said:


> i knew they'd bring this in


I think in a way everyone knew. It wouldn't make any sense to give players a chance to live on a deserted island and then be like "oh sry you can't swim lmao whoops."


----------



## Nicolette (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love how people found a way to complain for an update they been asking for for like 2 months? It's *free. * It's like complaining about a birthday gift or any kind gesture. Nintendo gave an update. Appreciate that we even got anything at all. Some of ya'll are just ungrateful..


I don't think the people complaining are reaching at all. The diving mechanic shouldn't have to be an update because it belonged in the base game, and it's fair to criticize the company for withholding as much content as they are. Updates could have been reserved for new furniture, dialogue, plants, etc. Small, but still exciting things.

This is ultimately a business move for Nintendo, not a gift or a kind gesture to its customers. If they release previously cut content for free now, players will feel more inclined to spend money on future DLC. We can't drop or mail out yellow leaf items with our own custom designs on them, so making DLC-exclusive items untradable is entirely possible.


----------



## N e s s (Jun 25, 2020)

It’s nice but it would have been better if they actually added more multiplayer content. This does give you something new to do and the addition of the mermaid set + potential pirate set is neat, but like... where’s the dream suite, club tortimer, and the roost??


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 25, 2020)

No matter what update Nintendo roll out there will always be “I wish they had added x,y and z”. 

Let us all be thankful we have finally got news of not one but _two _updates over the next couple months!

Also, I’m sure there will be a QOL update very soon if not with this update. Remember employees have families and lives too! Had we not all been in quarantine when this game released I don’t think as many people would bored yet. There’s apparently _3 years of updates_ that Nintendo have in store, this is only the 3rd months it’s been out, relax.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't think a free update like this could be considered a "business move" unless we're talking about releasing NH in the state and at the time it was released. The game was already delayed, so they simply released it while continuing to work on features they wanted to include. That has to do more about prioritizing the game's development than making money since this is not paid DLC. Also, we can't say that this was a feature cut out of the game just because it was a part of New Leaf. New Horizons is an entirely different game, not an update.


----------



## Pintuition (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm excited to try diving/swimming! Some friends and I are already planning a swimming party! The mermaid furniture and shell items should look great together, and I'm excited to add them to my underwater themed basement!!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 25, 2020)

Imagine if you could make a mini island in your ocean that you could swim to. That would be neat.


----------



## Serabee (Jun 25, 2020)

SWEET! I totally knew diving would be back, I mean, what could be a more summery update than that?

And I'm excited to see the Mermaid set returning! Frankly, I REALLY wanna see more returning sets. Not just the event stuff... I find myself really missing, like, the lovely set, or the blue set, or the green set. And even though it was only in one game I totally fell in love with the alpine set ☺

The only question is... do I put the mermaid set in my beach bum character's house OR in my cute character's house? That's gonna be a tough choice  I was originally just gonna do holiday/event stuff in my cute character's house, but then I found so much unrelated cute stuff that now her house is almost fully furnished with no holiday furniture


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 25, 2020)

PASCAAAAAAL!!! My other favorite hippy baby! Now I just need Harriet and Harvey to have a better role and I'll be complete! And diving! And omg the mermaid set, does this mean we'll be getting other old sets back too? And Gulliver gets new clothes? Ok? why lmao

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Lavamaize said:


> Imagine if you could make a mini island in your ocean that you could swim to. That would be neat.


I misread island as salad at first and got very confused. x'D


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 25, 2020)

After having some time to think about this at work, I think I've come to the decision that I'm not happy about this. Why? Because I've played ACNH and diving is nothing new to me. In fact, diving was a base game feature that was always a part of the game and it was a new feature of that game. It feels like they either held it back for no reason, held it back only to have an "exciting free update", or didn't have the chance to finish ACNH. (Edit: or they decided not to put it in the game and only made it fit due to fan demand which is probably not the case because of something to do with data mines and programming and other stuff that I do not have any proper working knowledge on.) I will never know the answer to that and I don't think I want to know the true answer to that either.

Since Nintendo looks like it is releasing content one month at a time, it makes me feel like the updates will be nothing more than 1 substantial old thing that could have easily been in the base game, 1 really small newish thing, and one or two returning furniture sets that could have been included in the base game and that will rotate with a month-long event that will eventually get old or tiresome after a solid two weeks.

I love ACNH and I really loved ACNL. I think that is why I'm feeling more disappointed than anything. I guess I was just expecting something different than diving for a bunch of critters with a wetsuit that is probably color locked to your island and only one confirmed returning furniture set with a speculated return of pirate-themed furniture with Pirate Gulliver. Because pirate themed furniture was never flat out stated and shown, I'm not expecting it just in case they do something different with Pirate Gulliver.


----------



## Iris_T (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice! I was not super crazy about diving in NL but I certainly welcome more stuff to do and collect in the game, even if it's slowly I'm glad they keep adding stuff to the game.


----------



## R3i (Jun 25, 2020)

Maybe Guluver unwittingly caused a coup, became captain then was “accidentally” knocked overboard


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 25, 2020)

Seeing people here complain has me like “At least Animal Crossing isn’t being treated like Pokemon has been treated for the past two year. :’ ^]”

Joking aside though (I’m still feeling the sting from yesterday, sorry for bringing it up again), my two cents on this:

I like to complain when something is bad, as consumers it is our right to expect a good decent product. As someone who’s taken game development classes, I understand why it’s being done, but even so, you need to work hard to earn that money from core fans and casual consumers. I’m not too happy how _slow _they’ve been releasing updates, but I now understand that the pandemic really has slowed production down (you can tell by the recent Smash reveal. Sakurai said his team is working from home. Heard that he even foot the bill so his team could get the equipment needed at home). Any other time I would be for complaining about this, I was before I saw the Min Min in Smash video, but now I’m thinking the reason why it’s been so slow and we haven’t had much news was because the teams were stuck at home without the needed equipment for quite some time. Considering the situation we were in (and still are for some), we should be a bit patient with them. We really don’t know how frequent these updates should have been in the first place. Hopefully when all this blasts over for good, these updates and the core features already established in the series are rolled out much faster.


----------



## Obios (Jun 25, 2020)

I can't wait to swim in ACNH. It maybe the only swimming I get to do this summer.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

Why fly when you can dive? Gonna put Dodo Airlines out of business and swim to other islands. Time to get JACKED.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 25, 2020)

i’m so excited for the update and really curious about the august one, i wonder what it’ll be


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 25, 2020)

R3i said:


> Maybe Guluver unwittingly caused a coup, became captain then was “accidentally” knocked overboard



That would be funny! I like that! I can't wait to see Gulliver's full text now to see what happened to make him change outfits. Maybe it will be something equally wacky.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 25, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> i’m so excited for the update and really curious about the august one, i wonder what it’ll be



Based on the image it looks like fireworks. So probably a summer festival


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jun 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why fly when you can dive? Gonna put Dodo Airlines out of business and swim to other islands. Time to get JACKED.


Just let one of your jocks know before you do... at least mine always tell me to let them know whenever I wanna swim to another island, and that they're working on their backstroke XD


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 25, 2020)

I cried


im so excited


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jun 25, 2020)

im guessing pirate gulliver will give us swimming gear but we will have to wait and see


----------



## Dozer (Jun 25, 2020)

It'd be cool if the mermaid set could be customized this time around.


----------



## Fisher (Jun 25, 2020)

Personally I’m really excited for this update, I never played New Leaf so swimming and diving will be a completely new thing to me. It looks really cool to based on the trailer.


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 25, 2020)

Called it that there would be an update in July, as well as them adding fireworks (though not until August for this one). Fireworks were a given seeing how they've been in EVERY game since the Gamecube one. Even Wild World had them.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jun 25, 2020)

The update looks really exciting! I can't wait to see what sea creatures we get


----------



## Saylor (Jun 25, 2020)

Yay! I'm really excited about pirate Gulliver ☠


----------



## xMartin (Jun 25, 2020)

NH is my first AC game, so diving coming is awesome for me!


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 25, 2020)

I wonder what they mean by “New Encounter” with Gulliver? He is dressed different, so I guess he got a promotion?

Swimming and diving was my favorite thing to do in New Leaf so I’m really happy


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jun 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're still missing my point..they gave an update appreciate it and move on. You don't have to love it but don't be ungrateful. It's like when I asked for something for my birthday. I didn't get tht exact thing but my mom still went out of her way to give me something. I appreciated the thought. It's just about being grateful. :/


I absolutely love this game and the update, and I support the update model they're going for with it.

However. That does not mean you can tell other users who don't agree with you or me and many others that they're wrong and should move on and 'appreciate' it as a kind gesture. I think that the consumer gave Nintendo all the appreciation they needed when 11 million people bought the game in 11 days. If people are upset about something not being in a game that they paid a lot of money for (and again, I am in favour of them slowly rolling out content over time to keep the game active for many years to come), then you have no right to say that they can't at least voice their opinion.

There are lots of people who are being hysterical on social media and literally screaming whenever there isn't an update. I don't agree with that either, since that _is b_eing ungrateful if people are expecting updates all the time, but I can't see anyone like that posting in here. People are just calmly posting their thoughts/concerns.


----------



## LilD (Jun 25, 2020)

Did not enjoy wedding event but I'm a dirty little timetraveler and got through it.  This upcoming update is *chef's kiss *


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 25, 2020)

hello yall!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

oh shoot i'm so dumb, i thought i clicked on another thread


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

This update is redemption for the wedding event!


----------



## petaI (Jun 25, 2020)

THE MERMAID SET OMG!!! honestly not a fan of diving bc of how tedious it was in new leaf but i'll do it for the mermaid set


----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm excited to see Pascal again!


----------



## Pondo (Jun 25, 2020)

Y’all with northern hem islands are hyped
I, with my southern hem island, am afraid


----------



## PeachTea04 (Jun 25, 2020)

Yano how villagers fish and catch bugs, I'd like to catch them one day just diving, that's be pretty sick!


----------



## Magus (Jun 25, 2020)

Exclusive footage :


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 25, 2020)

Lmao my friend who's only played WW and NH asked to play on my NL file yesterday to try out swimming and minigames. She loved it. And today the swimming update gets announced. That's hype.
I hope the August update has minigames added too so I can play with my friends more often. But the fireworks festival is one of my favourite holidays so I'm still looking forward to that


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 25, 2020)

Ahhhh this is wonderful news to come home to!  

Super happy to see diving, swimming, and Pascal make a return. I live for Pascal's lifestyle. 

More importantly: FIREWORKS.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 25, 2020)

Really pleased that diving will be added back, plus the mermaid set!

I do wish that the first announcement would have introduced a few more mechanics... call me greedy, but I was really hoping that the next update would have much more. I suppose it is possible that there are going to be new things added that aren't announced like a Nook's Cranny update? Guess we'll have to wait to find out!


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 25, 2020)

swimming's cool, yeah, but fREAKING PASCAL IS BACKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Maybe they didn't show everything? Some times trailors don't reveal everything and keep things secret.


----------



## Globes216 (Jun 25, 2020)

It’s so cool I’m glad they’re bringing back swimming and diving! I’m in the Southern Hemisphere but idc I’m still so happy. It at least gives more to do in terms of museum completion and stuff!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m curious to know how this update will effect Northern vs Southern Hemisphere Islands. There appears to be new things to collect. Similar to how we have different bug/fish/diys now from each other, we should equally have different things to collect in this update based on weather. Kinda seems like it’s the only way it can be fair imo. It would be similar if we get a Brewster update and we get iced coffee in summer and pumpkin spiced grossness in the fall. It’s not a southern vs Northern thing it would be a seasons thing that we can all look forward to and equally covet what the other has.


----------



## Artemis.29 (Jun 25, 2020)

Not one, but two updates? Can't wait!!


----------



## wolfie1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I agree everything shown (except for that Pirate Gulliver) is recycled content from previous games, but as long as it's free, I'm okay with it. If they dare to make me pay for stuff that used to be in previous games, that's when we're going to have a problem. They did it with Pokémon too and I was furious, but I'm aware the AC team is more professional. I'm also looking forward to the firework shows in August, and I hope much more. I don't think they've shown us everything they'll include in both updates, or that's what I'd like to think.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 25, 2020)

Babo said:


> Yea still mad. Diving update in winter for southern hemisphere.


I feel for you Babo. We’ve all been waiting for an update and we get one but it’s not advertised for the current season you are in. Personally I’m still holding out hope that you guys will get some things we don’t. It will give us all content for now and content for later.


----------



## xSany (Jun 25, 2020)

Yessssss! I'm so excited to be able to dive in the game very soon<3


----------



## th8827 (Jun 25, 2020)

I am looking forward to this.

I wonder if CJ will make models of the deep sea creatures.


----------



## lichia (Jun 25, 2020)

yeah it kinda feels like a summer-centred update but i'm in the southern hemisphere and don't really mind. i'm just happy they brought back this feature + pascal + mermaid furniture! it seems unlikely to me that we won't be able to catch anything while diving during winter and fall - i'd bet they will give us seasonal deep-sea creatures just like fish and bugs.

i'm excited to see what else the july update will bring, since they said there was more. maaaybe brewster will come in the august update, cos i feel like it ties well with the end of summer/coming of autumn.

honestly new leaf set the bar too high lol!

edit: fixed some typos and worded some things better


----------



## th8827 (Jun 25, 2020)

I remember that some of the best Deep Sea critters came in Winter, so I feel like the Southern Hemisphere is getting the better end of the stick with this update.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 25, 2020)

Oh my god Pascal yessssssssssss


----------



## Dim (Jun 25, 2020)

About freaking time lol


----------



## lichia (Jun 25, 2020)

also omg i hope we can ask cj/flick for models of deep-sea creatures because i NEED a giant isopod model!!!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 25, 2020)

lichia said:


> also omg i hope we can ask cj/flick for models of deep-sea creatures because i NEED a giant isopod model!!!



Please Nintendo let us place the isopods like we can with the snapping turtles.​


----------



## airpeaches (Jun 25, 2020)

Ahhh I loved the Pascal encounters with the scallops in NL, I'm so glad they brought it back!
Most exciting to me is the implication of fireworks in August!! So exciting!



Sheep Villager said:


> Please Nintendo let us place the isopods like we can with the snapping turtles.



God I would LOVE it we could place them like that. I really appreciate the unique display options for some of the critters this game, I hope they continue to add them in with the deep sea creatures!


----------



## seularin (Jun 25, 2020)

the shell furniture 

im t r a n s c e n d i n g


----------



## Irish9474 (Jun 25, 2020)

im so glad i came on here today to finally seen this info!! plus the giveaway on the site is so amazing!! 
cant wait for all the summer updates to come!!!


----------



## Neechan (Jun 25, 2020)

lichia said:


> yeah it kinda feels like a summer-centred update but i'm in the southern hemisphere and don't really mind. i'm just happy they brought back this feature + pascal + mermaid furniture! it seems unlikely to me that we won't be able to catch anything while diving during winter and fall - i'd bet they will give us seasonal deep-sea creatures just like fish and bugs.



that’s what nl did anyway, there was always something to catch even in fall/winter

I wonder if this means we’ll get some “new“ seashells washing up too, as of the moment you can’t find or collect scallop/oyster or pearl oyster shells at the moment

also...wheres the mermaid closet? I did’t see it when the showed the room...

(edited because it was not giant clams, but scallops)


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 25, 2020)

I am SOOO majorly delighted with this ... I love diving and swimming ... I do a lot of my playing late at night because I’m such a night owl and one of my favourite peaceful things to do is swim and dive and fish ... I find it soothing and relaxing and it was a huge part of my gameplay with AC New Leaf ... so, Yep, very excited about this  Summer update and excited for the August one also!!!


----------



## Babo (Jun 25, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I feel for you Babo. We’ve all been waiting for an update and we get one but it’s not advertised for the current season you are in. Personally I’m still holding out hope that you guys will get some things we don’t. It will give us all content for now and content for later.


The problem is the “later”  . Feels so one sided lol!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 25, 2020)

I thought I wanted diving until I saw the water graphics look like New Leaf graphics, and the border rope around the island. 
We are going to lose the half decent water graphics?

How is Gulliver a new encounter?

Nice to see Pascal, but again, the graphics look like 3DS, and no pirate items?
Mermaid DIY's. 

I might not update.
I prefer not to have a border around my island, and I don't want anymore DIY's 
I was hoping to get real built furniture sets returning, that I could purchase like proper AC games, instead of feeling like I'm still playing PC.

It's a neverending scroll through items I don't like, or will ever craft.


----------



## courtky (Jun 25, 2020)

i screamed when i saw the mermaid set, i loved the mermaid housing from new leaf. can't wait to collect this one!


----------



## fuzzdebell (Jun 25, 2020)

I just found out about this today! OMG I'm so excited we will get new update next week  Much much better than the wedding event!! More things to do, more DIYs (and my island is already flooded with dups), the return of old NPC and is Gulliver now a part of Redd's crew?? Haha!!
However, I hope they have improved the swimming mechanics. It's almost impossible to catch moving creatures in New Leaf. I hate it the most in NL


----------



## Ganucci (Jun 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I thought I wanted diving until I saw the water graphics look like New Leaf graphics, and the border rope around the island.
> We are going to lose the half decent water graphics?
> 
> How is Gulliver a new encounter?
> ...



Uhhh what are you talking about that the water graphics are changing? You scared me for a moment so I went back to the trailer and compared it to my game and there’s definitely absolutely zero change in the way the water looks. Why would they even change the water graphics to make them worse? The community would be in an uproar if that happened. Same thing with Pascal, he doesn’t look like 3DS graphics at all.

You sure you weren’t watching the trailer in 360p?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 25, 2020)

Ganucci said:


> Uhhh what are you talking about that the water graphics are changing? You scared me for a moment so I went back to the trailer and compared it to my game and there’s definitely absolutely zero change in the way the water looks. Why would they even change the water graphics to make them worse? The community would be in an uproar if that happened. Same thing with Pascal, he doesn’t look like 3DS graphics at all.
> 
> You sure you weren’t watching the trailer in 360p?


To me, they look different. A vivid, fake blue like older games.

I also don't want a rope/border around the island.

I wanted diving to improve, like actually see what's underwater, but it's just black blobs again.
I would rather they took their time than give us a rushed update.

I'm entitled to my opinion on it.

Edit. I'm in my game now and the water looks great.
In that video, it's not. It's lost the smoothness.
I'm also looking out as far as I can in my game, and I definately like it the way it is. I don't want it bordered off.


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 25, 2020)

YueClemes said:


>


lmao


----------



## Fey (Jun 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> We are going to have a border around the island. It will ruin it.
> [...]
> I'm also looking out as far as I can in my game, and I definately like it the way it is. I don't want it bordered off.



I’m near 100% certain that none of that rope netting will be visible from the shore. When swimming up to it sure, but not when you’re just standing on the beach or looking from a higher level. If it were visible that’d indeed be a bad look, so I get it. I just don’t think you need to word about it.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’m near 100% certain that none of that rope netting will be visible from the shore. When swimming up to it sure, but not when you’re just standing on the beach or looking from a higher level. If it were visible that’d indeed be a bad look, so I get it. I just don’t think you need to word about it.


It still looks off, so I won't be updating until I see more videos and hear what people have to say about it after they've updated. ^_^


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> We are going to have a border around the island. It will ruin it.



Of course there needs to be a border, but imagine if there wasn't one. You're swimming north... and end up on the south shore of your island.
While this would be really cool for those with a horror theme or those that like to make action/suspense stories based on their island, this would likely break the immersion of an average player once they figure out the game is built on a cylinder. Though, I don't think you'd have to worry so much about it being visible, it blends _a lot_ more than it did in NL, plus with the distance blur/mist, it'll hardly be noticeable for sure. I'll definitely be checking the view from the north shores first thing once the update drops.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Of course there needs to be a border, but imagine if there wasn't one. You're swimming north... and end up on the south shore of your island.
> While this would be really cool for those with a horror theme or those that like to make action/suspense stories based on their island, this would likely break the immersion of an average player once they figure out the game is built on a cylinder. Though, I don't think you'd have to worry so much about it being visible, it blends _a lot_ more than it did in NL, plus with the distance blur/mist, it'll hardly be noticeable for sure. I'll definitely be checking the view from the north shores first thing once the update drops.



Cool, but I don't want a border fencing me in, and more DIY's I won't ever use.


----------



## theindiegay (Jun 26, 2020)

is it true there will be new villagers too? we don't know anything about that yet... do we?


----------



## Eureka (Jun 26, 2020)

In the trailer when the the character runs up to jump into the water there is no rope to be seen. I'm positive it only appears once you are in the ocean and swimming to prevent going out of bounds.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

theindiegay said:


> is it true there will be new villagers too? we don't know anything about that yet... do we?


I would rather the villagers they left out make a return, like Felyne and Epona.


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Cool, but I don't want a border fencing me in, and more DIY's I won't ever use.



Well.. the island self already has a shore that fences you in, right? Or do you not like that either?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Well.. the island self already has a shore that fences you in, right? Or do you not like that either?


Oh jeez.

It is *MY* opinion!

Move on.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 26, 2020)

John wick why you be so negative ;;


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> John wick why you be so negative ;;


I wasn't.

You know what to do if you don't want to read opinions that differ from yours.
Either move on or _ignore_.

That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Eureka (Jun 26, 2020)

sooo.... how about that Snorkel mask, eh? Pretty cute!


----------



## ivorystar (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm excited! I always loved the diving aspect. I wonder what the pirate version would bring


----------



## imoutos (Jun 26, 2020)

tfw ur in a discussion thread and multiple ppl engage with u for discussion but u yell at them....

the update is super nice though, i'm loving it so far!
very excited for mermaid themed items too


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

ivorystar said:


> I'm excited! I always loved the diving aspect. I wonder what the pirate version would bring


The mermaid set I think.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> John wick why you be so negative ;;


he's just cranky because the russian mafia stole his car and killed his dog


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> sooo.... how about that Snorkel mask, eh? Pretty cute!


It's super cute! I like that they added it in.


----------



## radioloves (Jun 26, 2020)

ye ye ye ye!


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 26, 2020)

I did not expect an update on early July, so I am very happy! I never played NL to its full extent, so I am glad to experience driving fully in this game. It looks good!

Also hoping for fireworks in August, just like in Wild World. Loved that feature.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 26, 2020)

xara said:


> the summer update has just been announced and diving will be returning!
> 
> View attachment 278642
> 
> how’re we all feeling about this?


The TikTok tho


----------



## Coach (Jun 26, 2020)

Very cool! I've noticed that there has only been 2 swimsuits shown so far to my knowledge (Nook Miles + Red/White stripes) so it'll be fun to discover all the different possibilities! Also I'm glad to know they're gonna liven up the museum a bit more with the diving creatures. Overall looking forward to the update alot, I hope pirate gulliver brings some cool rewards!


----------



## niconii (Jun 26, 2020)

After experiencing burnout + haven't really been playing that much because of no new content.. I'm legit excited for the new summer update!! I can't wait for the diving feature -- though I wonder if we can dive/swim in mystery islands or if it's just limited to just our island.
Also!! Mermaid furniture!! Im cri I can't wait to make a mermaid themed room. Also.. Gulliver's get-up has changed, so hopefully there'll be new Gulliver items??


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 26, 2020)

What if the “...?” next to new encounter when you see Gulliver has something to do with his crew members and his ship???


----------



## Reploid (Jun 26, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> What if the “...?” next to new encounter when you see Gulliver has something to do with his crew members and his ship???


I think that just means it's new but it isn't since it's just Gulliver in a different outfit. I hope you're right and I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Morningowl (Jun 26, 2020)

I am the weirdo who was more amused by pirate Gulliver lol.  I think diving will be cool I'll definitely explore it. For me it wasn't a make or break feature but did feel little weird that we were on an island with no diving xD.  I have seen some people who were like diving, diving please then update diving is coming then seeing well that is a boring update . I understand you can't please everyone.  It will be fun another to collect year around


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 26, 2020)

My friend is playing on the  southern hemisphere, will she be able to swim and dive as well / get the mermaid set? Or will it only be for the northern hemisphere?


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 26, 2020)

Tyrael said:


> My friend is playing on the  southern hemisphere, will she be able to swim and dive as well / get the mermaid set? Or will it only be for the northern hemisphere?



Everyone can dive because everyone will get the wetsuit item with the update.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

Can we talk about the little flip they do :0

it's kind of cute


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 26, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Can we talk about the little flip they do :0
> 
> it's kind of cute



I do like the little flip animation! It just looks so fun and much more satisfying than just wading into the water. ♡


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2020)

Tyrael said:


> My friend is playing on the  southern hemisphere, will she be able to swim and dive as well / get the mermaid set? Or will it only be for the northern hemisphere?



Diving can be done 24/7/365. Your friend will be able to enjoy diving on July 3rd with the rest of us


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2020)

wonder if we'll be able to jump off cliffs like we could in NL? i desperately hope so!

1. it's fun and exciting and makes me envious of my character and
2. since i have a ton of higher levels facing my open water areas, and very little rock coverage (bane of my existence, makes me wanna reset   ) i'm hoping for more than just walking into the water from the sand.


----------



## 0..Poppy..0 (Jun 26, 2020)

OH MY GOSHHHH. YES.


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 26, 2020)

dino said:


> wonder if we'll be able to jump off cliffs like we could in NL? I desperately hope so!
> 
> 1. it's fun and exciting and makes me envious of my character and
> 2. since I have a ton of higher levels facing my open water areas, and very little rock coverage (bane of my existence, makes me wanna reset   ) I'm hoping for more than just walking into the water from the sand.



I honestly wouldn't expect to jump into the water from a second layer to be a feature. I would be really surprised if it was. I know you could in New Leaf, but (as I have read many times before), ACNH isn't ACNL. So, maybe we will be pleasantly surprised? I'm not even expecting to be able to jump off from the pier even though there is absolutely no reason why we shouldn't be able to. I just don't want to look forward to something for the game to tell me I can't.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jun 26, 2020)

I’m so psyched for the new update! The mermaid set was one of my favorite sets in ACNL along with the princess set, and just seeing the video makes me so happy! I’m still thinking whether or not to put the set outside or inside xD


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2020)

Really excited for the new update.  I was actually already wondering why diving wasn’t a thing in the game, especially because it takes place on an island.  Looking forward to experiencing the update firsthand myself.


----------



## Dreamcloud (Jun 26, 2020)

So excited to see diving back AND THE MERMAID FURNITURE!!!!! Wondering what the August update will bring now.


----------



## metswee (Jun 26, 2020)

SO excited for diving and I think this was a great way to bring back the mermaid set!! Im curious to see how theyll bring back other classic sets


----------



## alv4 (Jun 26, 2020)

¡Finally! Yay
I'm excited


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 26, 2020)

Oooo, loving the mermaid furniture, and all of the diving stuff in general!  It looks so much prettier than New Leaf, and New Leaf already looked nice.  Can't wait for this update!  Haven't touched the game in awhile but this definitely will make me come back!


----------



## Venn (Jun 26, 2020)

dino said:


> wonder if we'll be able to jump off cliffs like we could in NL? i desperately hope so!
> 
> 1. it's fun and exciting and makes me envious of my character and
> 2. since i have a ton of higher levels facing my open water areas, and very little rock coverage (bane of my existence, makes me wanna reset   ) i'm hoping for more than just walking into the water from the sand.



I'm not really sure if this will be possible, considering that the beach surrounds the whole island except for the upper part, which is all just rocks. Definitely the cooler part of diving back in New Leaf.


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2020)

Ansel said:


> I'm not really sure if this will be possible, considering that the beach surrounds the whole island except for the upper part, which is all just rocks. Definitely the cooler part of diving back in New Leaf.



an nb babe can dream!! it would be nice to see them use more complex mechanics tbh. most of the game is very simple, code and design wise. i would love to see some more awareness of structures and interacting with them, lol. we still don't even know tho if when you enter from the beach sand it's with a jump or not, yunno. so much exciting reveals we are awaiting, haha


----------



## ceribells (Jun 27, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I like this update but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't more excited for the August one.  I know this is most likely me reading too much in to it but those fireworks in the Wave 2 announcement pop up screen.... summer fireworks event returning? Yes please. I always loved the vibes of the summer firework festivals in NL.​



I just really noticed it, on like a third watch, and immediately came to this thread and searched "fireworks"   
So I'm betting so too.

I'm also wondering if pirate-Gulliver is a one-off event? I can't picture him being another weekly NPC, or losing regular-Gulliver after so little time to collect his items.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm going to be spending all my time in the ocean once this update drops I'm so excited.


----------



## SakuraJD (Jun 27, 2020)

ahh I totally knew we'd get diving. we live on an island, theres no way we wouldnt get free diving.. plus i always saw the Reefs out to the side, just waiting for us to explore.. plus the second pier... im excited though!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 1, 2020)

Me excited for Friday For the acnh update~


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 1, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> View attachment 281486 Me excited for Friday For the acnh update~



I've seen the update will drop around 8:00pm CDT (6:00pm PDT) on July 2nd. I get Friday off from work due to the 4th, so I'm looking forward to tomorrow night


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 1, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I've seen the update will drop around 8:00pm CDT (6:00pm PDT) on July 2nd. I get Friday off from work due to the 4th, so I'm looking forward to tomorrow night



Do you know what time it drops for EST?
I think CDT is only 1 hour behind EST (I could be wrong tho)


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jul 1, 2020)

It's July 1st from where I'm from! time to binge...


----------



## ShimSham (Jul 1, 2020)

coming back to this after a long break can't wait!


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 1, 2020)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Do you know what time it drops for EST?
> I think CDT is only 1 hour behind EST (I could be wrong tho)



Yeah, Eastern time is just an hour ahead of Central. So 9pm.

EDIT: Here is the source I was referring to





__





						One moment, please...
					





					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 1, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> Diving is back! This is great news!
> 
> I saw the mermaid set making a return!


wait, there‘s MERMAID FURNITURE?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

what time/day does it drop for CDT?


----------

